# What Are You Watching Right Now?



## largenlovely (Nov 5, 2012)

For the last three days, I've been having an Arrested Development marathon. I'm watching season 3 right now. 

Bob Loblaw's law blog!!


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm watching the Batman series, the 1966 one. All the episodes are uploaded onto some dude's Youtube channel. It's so much fun to watch and laugh at the plot lines, the cheesy phrases, those costumes, the sexual tension between Adam West (Batman) and Julie Newmar (Catwoman)! LMAO!!!

You could tell when the actors were really enjoying themselves. I think it would have been so much fun to actually be part of that show.


----------



## Falling Boy (Nov 5, 2012)

As per usual, Supernatural. I watch it way too much but I just can't help it.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm catching up on some Mentalist. 


And I love Arrested Development! I can't wait for the new ones to come on Netflix!


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 5, 2012)

HottiMegan said:


> I'm catching up on some Mentalist.
> 
> And I love Arrested Development! I can't wait for the new ones to come on Netflix!



Me too!!! It's like the best show ever..I about have them all memorized lol. The new episodes won't come out soon enough


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 5, 2012)

Today I'm gonna start season 8 of Stargate SG-1 and have season 1 of Stargate Universe on the ready.


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 8, 2012)

More episodes of Sanford And Son. Redd Foxx was a comic genius, PERIOD.


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 9, 2012)

Finished season 8 of stargate and waiting for the library to get season 9 in (and season 1 of stargate atlantis) I realized I got stargate universe on accident. That one doesn't begin until the entire sg-1 series is over.

Soooo while I'm waiting on the library, I'm finishing Deadwood.


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 9, 2012)

Young and the Restless


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 9, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> Young and the Restless



I used to watch that a long time ago, I mean back when Nina was still with Phillip.


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 10, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> Young and the Restless



I watch this periodically with my gramma lol. 

I think they're setting up Adam to be the new Victor for when Victor retires from the show.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm watching Seeking a Friend for the End of the World.. sort of a bittersweet movie so far..


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 10, 2012)

Today is football day  got games all day long wooohooo


----------



## hal84 (Nov 10, 2012)

College Football!


----------



## runningsoft (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh My God - yes!!! Best show ever!
...Michael...




largenlovely said:


> For the last three days, I've been having an Arrested Development marathon. I'm watching season 3 right now.
> 
> Bob Loblaw's law blog!!


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 10, 2012)

The Cosby Show


----------



## MattB (Nov 10, 2012)

The Simpsons episode when Homer bought the gun.


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 10, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> I watch this periodically with my gramma lol.
> 
> I think they're setting up Adam to be the new Victor for when Victor retires from the show.



I agree. That's why he's my favorite character on the show, after Victor that is. I would love to see the two of them bury their hatchet and work together to get Newman back and make it huge.

What am I watching now? Notre Dame vs. Boston College after watching them fightin' Texas Aggies beat hell outta Bama! Gig 'Em Ags!


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 10, 2012)

hal84 said:


> College Football!



Like  

even though Bama lost


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 10, 2012)

runningsoft said:


> Oh My God - yes!!! Best show ever!
> ...Michael...



Seriously...it's a laugh a minute. I can watch it over and over and still laugh at those idiots lol


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 10, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> I agree. That's why he's my favorite character on the show, after Victor that is. I would love to see the two of them bury their hatchet and work together to get Newman back and make it huge.
> 
> What am I watching now? Notre Dame vs. Boston College after watching them fightin' Texas Aggies beat hell outta Bama! Gig 'Em Ags!



Victor and Adam working together would probably open up some weird portal to hell in Genoia City lol

I'm watching Notre Dame vs Boston College too!! Go Irish!!!!

I'm sad that Bama lost though *pout* :*(

Eta: also keeping an eye on K-state and hoping those Oregon Ducks lose tonight.

Hoping for an Irish championship this year  (It could happen!!!l)


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 10, 2012)

About to watch Lock Up: Extended Stay on MSNBC, tonight is another new episode and the 4th one they did from my city


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 10, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> Victor and Adam working together would probably open up some weird portal to hell in Genoia City lol
> 
> I'm watching Notre Dame vs Boston College too!! Go Irish!!!!
> 
> ...



yeah, actually if my previous post didn't clue you in, I'm a Texas A&M fan so I'm over the moon right now.But actually the Bama loss makes it a decent shot for ND to play for the title provided they win out.


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 10, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> yeah, actually if my previous post didn't clue you in, I'm a Texas A&M fan so I'm over the moon right now.But actually the Bama loss makes it a decent shot for ND to play for the title provided they win out.



Well, that qb at a&m is freaking phenomenal. Wow..I was really impressed with him ....it hurt though, it hurt pretty good lol. I had way too much faith in Bama this year and didn't expect them to lose to *anybody*

I thought I heard the the qb at a&m is a red shirt AND up for heisman? If that's true, I'm not surprised

But yeah, I'm hoping my Irish go all the way this year


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 10, 2012)

TwilightStarr said:


> About to watch Lock Up: Extended Stay on MSNBC, tonight is another new episode and the 4th one they did from my city



I am watching that right now


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 10, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> Well, that qb at a&m is freaking phenomenal. Wow..I was really impressed with him ....it hurt though, it hurt pretty good lol. I had way too much faith in Bama this year and didn't expect them to lose to *anybody*
> 
> I thought I heard the the qb at a&m is a red shirt AND up for heisman? If that's true, I'm not surprised
> 
> But yeah, I'm hoping my Irish go all the way this year



i'm not sure if he is a redshirt or not, but he is a freshman, so that is unheard of for Heisman talk, but he is damn good. He may not win, but I think he will be right up there in the voting.


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 10, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> i'm not sure if he is a redshirt or not, but he is a freshman, so that is unheard of for Heisman talk, but he is damn good. He may not win, but I think he will be right up there in the voting.



I heard everyone say that Mizzou and A&M didn't belong in the SEC. That may be true for Mizzou but A&M just made their case tonight and y'all have only lost to Florida and LSU....that's pretty damn good. Y'all will be even better next year with that qb at the helm.

Good game though...even if it hurt to see my crimson tide to go down lol

At least my Irish are gonna likely stay undefeated tonight.


----------



## MattB (Nov 10, 2012)

The Poseidon Adventure is on AMC right now.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 10, 2012)

Big Bang Theory. I love when Wil Wheaton guests on here


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 10, 2012)

HottiMegan said:


> Big Bang Theory. I love when Wil Wheaton guests on here



I loooove BBT!!!! And the Will Wheaton/Sheldon episodes are totally the best. You're my sistah from another mistah I think lol...sending you an email on here so I can find u on facebook miss thang...un momento por favor lol


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 10, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> I heard everyone say that Mizzou and A&M didn't belong in the SEC. That may be true for Mizzou but A&M just made their case tonight and y'all have only lost to Florida and LSU....that's pretty damn good. Y'all will be even better next year with that qb at the helm.
> 
> Good game though...even if it hurt to see my crimson tide to go down lol
> 
> At least my Irish are gonna likely stay undefeated tonight.



I'm still not 100% sold on Mizzou being a good fit for the SEC, but I thought A&M was a natural fit there. Due to the kind of program it is. I'm also hopeful that it will help recruiting and that A&M can keep more talent at home now that they will get the same coverage as Fla and Bama and Lsu. I think they will be another one that always competes in a couple years. It will be good all the way around, and I know in time, Bama will get their revenge for tonight.


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 10, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> I'm still not 100% sold on Mizzou being a good fit for the SEC, but I thought A&M was a natural fit there. Due to the kind of program it is. I'm also hopeful that it will help recruiting and that A&M can keep more talent at home now that they will get the same coverage as Fla and Bama and Lsu. I think they will be another one that always competes in a couple years. It will be good all the way around, and I know in time, Bama will get their revenge for tonight.



Yeah and I mean Mizzou is the midwest.....that's what I don't get. Texas makes sense in that y'all are in the south, even if it's a little further west. I mean, we're SEC west. So I get that...but not Mizzou, regardless of their record ya know?

Yeah, this was a really good move for y'all and well deserved. Everyone just took notice lol. Y'all will definitely become major contenders now.

But yeah...we owe y'all one  hehe


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 10, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> But yeah...we owe y'all one  hehe



Tonight was just a little reminder for y'all about just where Bear Bryant came from first!


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 10, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> Tonight was just a little reminder for y'all about just where Bear Bryant came from first!



Hahahaha I watched the junction boys not too long ago. I knoooooow it sounds like an excuse lol, but we weren't totally on top of our game tonight either though. One of our guys even ran into another one of our own players on a kick return wtf...I suppose at least nobody ran to the wrong end zone but had we given it another five minutes, who knows lol


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 10, 2012)

Well, now I'm watching the Oregon Ducks in hopes of them losing. It has been an entire day of college football...my kinda day


----------



## Yakatori (Nov 11, 2012)

^sort of intriguing how that particular mascot seems to embody the distinct persona of the team.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 11, 2012)

The Walking Dead


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 11, 2012)

Got tired of Deadwood for a minute and moved to Freaks and Geeks


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 15, 2012)

Stargate Atlantis...finally got it from the library and am watching season 1


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 16, 2012)

Getting caught up in Supernatural, Sherlock, and Doctor Who. But right now, I'm in the middle of watching The Amazing Spider-Man.


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 17, 2012)

Watching college game day in preparation of all my football games coming on today.


----------



## miafantastic (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm watching something that's making everything better.

http://youtu.be/cUuX4h9XgYk

:wubu:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rifftrax Live riffing "Three Magic Words".


----------



## MattB (Nov 17, 2012)

Nothing but commercials, my attention span is limited.


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 18, 2012)

Back to Arrested Development. I'm watching one of the episodes with Charlize Theron lol


----------



## firefly (Nov 18, 2012)

http://www.nbc.com/parenthood/


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 18, 2012)

Craig Ferguson and Celebrities (skip to 4:07 and you find out a little something about the man that Dimmers might appreciate. )


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 24, 2012)

Weirdo890 said:


> Craig Ferguson and Celebrities (skip to 4:07 and you find out a little something about the man that Dimmers might appreciate. )



I loooove craig ferguson. He is a funny fella. He's so stinking goofy lol


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 24, 2012)

Today is football day!! Gonna watch the Alabama/Auburn game at 2:30 and then my Irish play at 7pm. Go Irish and Roll Tide


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 24, 2012)

Season two of The Walking Dead. We started watching it this week on Netflix.. Looking forward to the marathon on AMC on Dec 2nd so i can see the new stuff. I think we're nearing the end of season 2.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm watching The Journey of Natty Gann... and the beginning of the film is a STARK reality to what we're going through today 2012. 

The film is supposed to take place in 1930s.

People lining up and fighting for their jobs.
People getting evicted from their homes due to lack of income.
People fighting tooth and nail to make ends meet, feed their kids, and survive.


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm watching Rudy for the humpteenth million time. I'm excited about Notre Dame going to the championship lol


----------



## MattB (Nov 25, 2012)

Simpsons again. The "Kidz Newz" episode.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 25, 2012)

Love Actually and it's doing me in like usual. :wubu:


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 26, 2012)

Popping some popcorn and gonna make it a Game of Thrones night


----------



## Fattitude1 (Nov 27, 2012)

Letterman show


----------



## Mathias (Nov 27, 2012)

Sons of Anarchy.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 28, 2012)

Hubs put Mean Girls on Netflix


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 28, 2012)

A movie I've never heard of before called, There Will Be Blood with Daniel Day-Lewis and Paul Dano


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 28, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> A movie I've never heard of before called, There Will Be Blood with Daniel Day-Lewis and Paul Dano



Gah THAT was a soozefest..looking for something else


----------



## MattB (Nov 28, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> Gah THAT was a soozefest..looking for something else



What, no blood?


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 28, 2012)

MattB said:


> What, no blood?



None that I saw..unless blood means oil lol

Trying the latest Sherlock Holmes now. Hopefully it's more entertaining *fingers crossed*


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Nov 28, 2012)

Seinfeld on the DVR


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 28, 2012)

Episodes of "The Tick" [The cartoon. Not that Live Action thing]

Currently on "El Seed" lmao


----------



## MattB (Nov 29, 2012)

Futurama...


----------



## MRdobolina (Nov 29, 2012)

Regular Show ... pop's rap battle episode ...


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 29, 2012)

Brickleberry, because I'm too lazy to find my Remote.


----------



## Pandasaur (Nov 29, 2012)

Event Horizon...I can't sleep


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 29, 2012)

Pandasaur said:


> Event Horizon...I can't sleep



Between "Event Horizon" and "The English Patient", I've found that those movies in particular are the perfect cures for insomnia.


----------



## Pandasaur (Nov 29, 2012)

I think Even Horizon will give more pleasant dreams than The English Patient


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 4, 2012)

Watching the final season of stargate sg-1. Kinda bittersweet to see it end.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 4, 2012)

Catching up on Raising Hope. That show is so funny


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 4, 2012)

HottiMegan said:


> Catching up on Raising Hope. That show is so funny



I've been meaning to watch this. My gramma watches young and the restless and therefore so do I sometimes lol but I saw "phyllis" is on raising hope. I loooove her. I have seen pieces of it and she was pretty funny.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 5, 2012)

if you have netflix, the first twp seasons are there


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 5, 2012)

YouTube videos ... you can get lost for hours clicking related videos until you hit the weird area of YouTube and get freaked out.


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 5, 2012)

HottiMegan said:


> if you have netflix, the first twp seasons are there



No netflix until I get a wifi signal booster but it's on the agenda.


----------



## MattB (Dec 5, 2012)

Watching a repeat of Dragon's Den.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 5, 2012)

Criminal Minds


----------



## Pandasaur (Dec 5, 2012)

Battle Royal, the anime...I'm anti live action....ever since sailor moon I swore never again


----------



## MattB (Dec 6, 2012)

My Cousin Vinny


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 6, 2012)

The Big Bang Theory .. It's Confident-Leonard episode, oh my bob.


----------



## Fattitude1 (Dec 6, 2012)

..30 Rock...


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 11, 2012)

Craig Ferguson


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 14, 2012)

This clip from The Muppet Show.


----------



## MattB (Dec 15, 2012)

Late night ritual...Family Guy with the captions on (still funny) while listening to music on headphones, trying to decompress.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 15, 2012)

The usual...Criag Ferguson.


----------



## MRdobolina (Dec 15, 2012)

lucky number slevin


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 15, 2012)

Community and girls next door


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 16, 2012)

Hell Boy (god I love this movie)


----------



## balletguy (Dec 16, 2012)

Bad Santa...love it


----------



## flyingsolo101 (Dec 16, 2012)

spiritangel said:


> Community and girls next door



Yay! Another fan of Community! Are you excited for the upcoming season of Community? Or are you, like me, skeptical of what's to come since Dan Harmon was fired from the show?


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 16, 2012)

LOTR / Fellowship of the Ring ... I saw The Hobbit yesterday and guess I will have to geek out for the next day or so on these movies


----------



## MattB (Dec 16, 2012)

Uncle Buck is on, but I'm switching it to the Pretzel Wagon episode of The Simpsons...


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 16, 2012)

CNN's special coverage of the Connecticut shooting.


----------



## MattB (Dec 16, 2012)

National Lampoon's Vacation is on now, that wagon is a tank.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 16, 2012)

Home Made Simple with Paige Davis...this one's about a newly-single mom of three. I love this kind of program...it inspires me.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Dec 16, 2012)

Marit Larsen live... she's a wonderful singer/songwriter from Norway. Concert footage on YouTube.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 17, 2012)

Catfish - the TV show


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 18, 2012)

At this moment in time I am watching Catfish The TV Show on MTV... but I am obsessed with a few other shows but as of right now marathoning Gossip Girl on Netflix trying to catch up!


----------



## Oona (Dec 18, 2012)

Just finished Haven and started Warehouse 13. I need to catch up on Pretty Little Liars though.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Dec 18, 2012)

The price is right


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 18, 2012)

Shin Chan [Just got Volume 1 from the library  ]


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 18, 2012)

Caillou.. when the kids are around, i have no entertainment but my laptop..


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 18, 2012)

The ocean gently lapping at the sand underneath the veranda of the beach cabana on the Honduran island of Roatan I am staying at this week. In terms of being rustic and romantic, this place is clear off the charts.


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 18, 2012)

Webmaster said:


> The ocean gently lapping at the sand underneath the veranda of the beach cabana on the Honduran island of Roatan I am staying at this week. In terms of being rustic and romantic, this place is clear off the charts.



Jealous!! Lol


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm watching season 1 of Babylon 5 tonight.


----------



## MattB (Dec 19, 2012)

Watching "The Jerk"...


----------



## melinda333 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm rewatching the King of Queens. This chubby FFA cannot resist.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 19, 2012)

HottiMegan said:


> Caillou.. when the kids are around, i have no entertainment but my laptop..



I've lost many hours to Caillou, it's my nephew's absolute favorite show!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 19, 2012)

Currently watching new episode of Full Throttle Saloon


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 19, 2012)

TwilightStarr said:


> I've lost many hours to Caillou, it's my nephew's absolute favorite show!



Oh god yes me too! Not cause of my nephew though LOL or anyone else besides me, I loved that show.


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm ping-ponging between watching BAD DOG on Animal Planet & Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer on ABCFamily network as I work.


----------



## Dansinfool (Dec 22, 2012)

watching catfish


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Dec 22, 2012)

college football


----------



## MattB (Dec 22, 2012)

Saturday Night Fever


----------



## Fattitude1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Star Trek marathon on SyFy "Wrath of Kahn"


----------



## Yakatori (Dec 23, 2012)

Dansinfool said:


> "_watching catfish_"


Yo, man; that just got real real-quick. Honestly, my macho-side was, kind of, laughing-at Jarrod, a little, for getting all choked-up. But then I was, like, feeling for both of them. Too much.

The only thing I now-still object-to, though, is Yaniv being all "Yeah, well, we're serious...we mean-_business_". I mean, either you can pull that off. Or you can't. And, clearly, he cannot & should not be talking like that over the phone. Especially if it was me on the other end. I'd be like "Really!?"


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 23, 2012)

Season 2 finale ep of Homeland


----------



## balletguy (Dec 23, 2012)

Betwiched...love hulu


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 23, 2012)

Motives & Murders


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 23, 2012)

Alvin and the Chipmunks...the Squeakquel. I'm a kid at heart.


----------



## MattB (Dec 24, 2012)

Elf. It seems like it's on every channel.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 24, 2012)

Criminal Minds


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 24, 2012)

Hellraiser VI: Inferno


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 24, 2012)

Fatal Encounters


----------



## MattB (Dec 24, 2012)

Watching a documentary about Johnny Cash.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 24, 2012)

It's a Wonderful Life


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Dec 24, 2012)

A Christmas Story


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 24, 2012)

The only I will be watching at all for the next 24 hours!!

A CHRISTMAS STORY!!!


----------



## penguin (Dec 24, 2012)

UKTV is having a Doctor Who marathon, season six. Right now they're up The Curse of the Black Spot.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 25, 2012)

Tiny Toon Adventures! My friend got it for me on DVD for Christmas.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 25, 2012)

Just finished watching Hot Fuzz... took awhile for it to get interesting to me - but badass ending.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 25, 2012)

Clips of songs from a Muppet Christmas Carol now it feels like Christmas even though technically its over here


----------



## freakyfred (Dec 25, 2012)

Marge be not proud aka the best christmas episode of the simpsons.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 25, 2012)

Lethal Weapon.. hey it's set around xmas 
Probably Better off Dead later. I got it for hubs for xmas/birthday


----------



## MattB (Dec 26, 2012)

Watching "Ted" for the first time.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 26, 2012)

35th Annual Kennedy Center Honors


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 27, 2012)

Paranorman with my boys.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 27, 2012)

..Casino..


----------



## MattB (Dec 27, 2012)

Watching the George Harrison documentary, for about the fourth time...


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 27, 2012)

Star Trek: TNG


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 27, 2012)

watching a movie with a friend via Skype...
LINCOLN. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiSAbAuLhqs

So far so good.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 28, 2012)

Comics Unleashed


----------



## Cobra Verde (Dec 28, 2012)

MattB said:


> Elf. It seems like it's on every channel.


We never did find out what the caller to James Caan's office's favorite color was, did we? 

I fear this question will haunt me until my last day.


----------



## Victoria08 (Dec 30, 2012)

An Idiot Abroad


----------



## MattB (Dec 30, 2012)

Fright Night. Saw it in the movie theatres in 1985, and still not sick of it.


----------



## Victoria08 (Jan 2, 2013)

Catfish: The TV Show.
Seeing what all the fuss is about.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 2, 2013)

Victoria08 said:


> Catfish: The TV Show.
> Seeing what all the fuss is about.



I'm sorry I love that show and can't miss an episode but I freakin hate some of the episodes like how gullible are some people.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 2, 2013)

Veep, I heard it is a great show.


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (Jan 2, 2013)

x0emnem0x said:


> I'm sorry I love that show and can't miss an episode but I freakin hate some of the episodes like how gullible are some people.



I really enjoy this show too. I just don't understand how someone can be so awful to completely misrepresent themselves and hurt another person so deeply. The one episode about Sunny who thought she was talking to a good looking young guy and then finds it's a gay woman who has been misleading her - what is the point of that? What kind of outcome can you expect except a negative one. Jeez.

Just learned they have renewed for another season!!!!


----------



## Victoria08 (Jan 3, 2013)

BigBrwnSugar1 said:


> I really enjoy this show too. I just don't understand how someone can be so awful to completely misrepresent themselves and hurt another person so deeply. The one episode about Sunny who thought she was talking to a good looking young guy and then finds it's a gay woman who has been misleading her - what is the point of that? What kind of outcome can you expect except a negative one. Jeez.
> 
> Just learned they have renewed for another season!!!!



I've been watching it online for the past few days. I feel so bad for these people. I've had someone lie to me about pretty much everything - even the deaths of family members - so I can totally understand the hurt that these guys/girls feel after finding out the truth.

I'm currently watching the Food Network :happy:


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 3, 2013)

Wheeler Dealers Revisited


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 3, 2013)

I just started watching Parenthood on instant Netflix.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jan 3, 2013)

An old episode of Reba on lifetime.


----------



## MattB (Jan 5, 2013)

This is Spinal Tap.


----------



## MattB (Jan 6, 2013)

There's Something About Mary is on right now, but I'm not really watching it.

It gets the nightly Austin Powers Award for movies that just aren't as good as when they first came out...


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Jan 6, 2013)

Beauty and the Beast TV series from 1987.


----------



## Pandasaur (Jan 6, 2013)

I know its horrible that I have been watching this but...I think Honey Boo Boo screams size acceptance...

I just like seeing a little girl who loves herself


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 6, 2013)

Top Gear UK


----------



## Yakatori (Jan 6, 2013)

_Secret Princes_...Tivoed the last few episodes & the 2 hr finale. 


*!Spoiler Alert!​*



Have to say, did not quite see that coming. One of the princes, not being quite as classy as I would've liked him to have turned out to be & his girl rising to the occasion. -And- the girl who was, fairly, least into her Prince, kind of, rising to that situation rather nicely as well. Not bad, for a commoner; I say, anyway.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 6, 2013)

2nd season of The West Wing. I have no idea why i didn't watch this first time around but it's sure a good show!


----------



## Moonshadow_Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Downton Abbey


----------



## MattB (Jan 7, 2013)

Just finished a very poor episode of American Dad.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 11, 2013)

The very first episode of Seinfeld


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 11, 2013)

How I Met Your Mother, just started season 4 on Netflix.


----------



## runningsoft (Jan 12, 2013)

Paint drying. Hey, you asked. :bow:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 12, 2013)

A review of a Star Trek: TNG episode from one of my favorite Internet reviewers.


----------



## Dansinfool (Jan 12, 2013)

Broncos - Ravens Game..Yeah I like Sports!


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Jan 14, 2013)

Watching Silent Sundays on the Turner Classic Movies network. Love silent films.:happy:


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 14, 2013)

Angry Video Game Nerd videos on youtube ....


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 14, 2013)

*RETURN OF SHAMELESS & CALIFORNICATION......love both of these shows...too much*


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (Jan 15, 2013)

Shinobi_Hime-Sama said:


> Beauty and the Beast TV series from 1987.



Loved this series!!!! So much better than the current crap version that is on now!


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (Jan 15, 2013)

Moonshadow_Girl said:


> Downton Abbey



Another show that I absolutely adore!!!! Poor Lady Edith - I hope she finds a man. Heck, what am I saying.......I hope I find a man!!!!! 

Long Live Downton Abbey!!! :bow:


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 15, 2013)

James May's Toy Stories


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 17, 2013)

King of the Nerds... anyone else watching?


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 17, 2013)

The Graham Norton Show


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 17, 2013)

Frenemies...


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 18, 2013)

The Final episode on Seinfeld. I finally have the guts to watch that episode.


----------



## MattB (Jan 18, 2013)

ClutchingIA19 said:


> The Final episode on Seinfeld. I finally have the guts to watch that episode.



For gosh sakes, don't spoil the ending for us!


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 19, 2013)

MattB said:


> For gosh sakes, don't spoil the ending for us!



Youtube will


----------



## Victoria08 (Jan 20, 2013)

Learn English with Ricky Gervais.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 20, 2013)

Honey Boo Boo... I know, hit me please.


----------



## MattB (Jan 20, 2013)

Watching "Killing Bono', what a frustrating movie.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 20, 2013)

Bobs Burgers! I love this show. :]


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 20, 2013)

Blackhawks vs Coyotes hockey game


----------



## MattB (Jan 20, 2013)

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Blackhawks vs Coyotes hockey game



Fight! Fight! Fight!


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 21, 2013)

The Possession


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 21, 2013)

Seinfeld-The Boyfriend 
"Nice game pretty boy"


----------



## melinda333 (Jan 21, 2013)

Star Trek TNG.


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 21, 2013)

Blue Bloods marathon :happy:


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 21, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> Blue Bloods marathon :happy:



One of my fave shows.

I am watching all the episodes of Hart of Dixie via freebie Netflix on my Kindle. It's light and fun.


----------



## MattB (Jan 21, 2013)

Sens vs. Panthers. I remember hockey...


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 22, 2013)

Catfish: The TV Show... episodes just keep getting worse and worse.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 22, 2013)

x0emnem0x said:


> Catfish: The TV Show... episodes just keep getting worse and worse.



I keep hearing about that show. What is it about?


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 22, 2013)

ClutchingIA19 said:


> I keep hearing about that show. What is it about?



It's basically about idiots on the internet who fall in love and don't think once in maybe (for example some episodes) the 4 or 10 years they have been "in love" or dating etc. friends online, though to Skype or webcam... I mean these people are idiots. Some are understandable like "oh they didn't have a webcam" but I mean that could be worked through, I mean most computers nowdays come with built in webcams if you get a laptop and you can get a cheap website for a desktop for $20... but the episode the other day some dude was like "she doesn't have a phone".......
They never talked on the phone, ever, in all the time they were "talking" online on Facebook. And I mean somewhat you can tell fake profiles from real ones. A lot of the episode are those that are posted with people who think they're dating a supermodel online, and you see the Facebook page which is obviously fake and they're not dating a supermodel and it ruins the episode in the first 5 minutes, and then not to mention none of the episodes have ended happily, they all turned out stupid and they're picking the wrong people to meet each other. I swear most of the submissions they get must be from people bullshitting it and coming up with stories for 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 22, 2013)

It's not on yet, but soon the St.Louis Blues vs Chicago Blackhawks. Go blues!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 23, 2013)

The Following. Missed it yesterday cuz we were getting the "new" tv hooked up.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Jan 23, 2013)

The South Park episode where Michael Jackson moves to town. I'd almost forgotten how a hilarious it is. Easily a top 10 episode for Cartman.


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Jan 24, 2013)

The Bill Cosby Show (circa 1972!   ) a classic on the ASPIRE network. 
love this new network. Just the other day I watched an episode which featured both the late, great Henry Fonda & Elsa Lanchester.:bow: Awesome stuff. This channel airs classic, groundbreaking shows like I SPY, JULIA, THE FLIP WILSON SHOW, etc. 

But @ 6:30pm E.S.T. I'll change it to ABCFamily channel to watch NANNY McPHEE. Love that movie. Emma Thompson is fantastic & an awesome writer to boot.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 24, 2013)

Rick Steves Europe- London


----------



## Yakatori (Jan 24, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> "_1. *catfished* Being deceived over facebook as the deceiver professed their romantic feelings to his/her victim, but isn't who they say they are. Having a fake facebook profile, images and avatar in order to lure people to have romantic feelings. They are then catfished when the victim realizes the person they have filled for via facebook is not who they APPEAR to be; i.e. married with kids, older, gay, etc._"


You know, I'm not quite all-in on that particular definition. For one, I wouldn't agree with (as you sort of make it seem as-if) that "catfishing" is, at all, exclusive to facebook. Or any social media, either in-particular or general. I mean, couldn't something as simple as a personal-ad, could form the basis of a catfish-type of experience? Also, that you don't really account for the term-itself; like why do we actually call it "catfishing?" as opposed to any of a number of things. On this, I think the relevant back-story (both from the original film-itself & the TV show's Wikipedia article) should be taken more into account:



> "They used to tank cod from Alaska all the way to China. They'd keep them in vats in the ship. *By the time the codfish reached China, the flesh was mush and tasteless.* So this guy came up with the idea that if you put these cods in these big vats, put some catfish in with them and *the catfish will keep the cod agile.* And there are those people who are catfish in life. And they keep you on your toes. They keep you guessing, *they keep you thinking, they keep you fresh.* And I thank God for the catfish because we would be droll, boring and dull if we didn't have somebody nipping at our fin." -from Catfish



Or, in another sense, what's the moment at which one is technically "catfished?" In the deception taking hold? Or not until the reveal? And to what effect is each (jilt versus jolt)?




x0emnem0x said:


> It's basically about idiots on the internet who fall in love and don't think once in... the 4 or 10 years they have been "in love" or dating etc. friends online..to Skype or webcam...*none of the episodes have ended happily, they all turned out stupid and they're picking the wrong people to meet each other*...most of the submissions they get must be from *people bullshitting it and coming up with stories for 15 minutes of fame.*


I understand where you're coming from, totally. And yet, I feel....these stories just need to be told. And not only for themselves or those who've lived through them. But I really think there's a (bigger) message here, a redeeming value. Something more life-affirming than just "ah...ha-ha...Gotcha!" It just requires some unpacking...to really see what it is. Maybe.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 25, 2013)

the princess diaries, in between PLL and the Lying game


----------



## ODFFA (Jan 27, 2013)

Gavin & Stacey. An inordinate amount of Gavin & Stacey


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 29, 2013)

Top Gear USA


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 29, 2013)

Cobra Verde said:


> The South Park episode where Michael Jackson moves to town. I'd almost forgotten how a hilarious it is. Easily a top 10 episode for Cartman.



I watch that show to bed every night. I just love it  "That's just ignorant!"


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 29, 2013)

Nikki & Sara Live... new show on MTV... seems kind of boring.


----------



## MattB (Jan 30, 2013)

As per usual at this time, Futurama...


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm loving The Mindy Project... 

And catching up in Game of Throans S02


----------



## moore2me (Jan 30, 2013)

willowmoon said:


> More episodes of Sanford And Son. Redd Foxx was a comic genius, PERIOD.



Hi Willowmoon, 
I know this is a little late - but I live in a "Time Warp". Did you know that Redd Foxx did stand-up comedy on the Chittlin' circuit for many years before he got his TV show? His standup comedy was "R" and "X" rated and would never had passed TV censors during the time of his show. 

HBO managed to film him in a version of his original standup act that we can watch now. It is worth a look to see the other half of Redd Foxx's humor.

Redd Foxx - (check out his coffee cup at the 5 min mark.)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEHVSTmrWeQ

Red fox uncensored HBO (part 1)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=044pqYHbYf4

above (part2)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSpwxOPc4kw

above (part 3)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5vEyt_TvoQ

above (part 4)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ps5lRA92ScA

(and there's more, but you get the routine.)


----------



## Yakatori (Jan 31, 2013)

moore2me said:


> "_...His standup comedy was "R" and "X" rated and would never had passed TV censors during the time of his show..._"


I would guess that you could say the same for most successful stand-ups turned TV-stars; that's almost always just part of the challenge, how to retain one's basic onstage persona, but without all of the blue-material.



BriannaBombshell said:


> "_...I have watched the same 6 episodes of Portlandia for the last 4 hours...._"


Maybe it's better if we avoid talking about stuff like that, as it hits too close to home for some Dimmers. It will make some people an-gry. 

Speaking of which, has anyone noticed how, now that _Amish Mafia_ has taken off in such a big way, Nat-Geo is now re-running their _American Colony-Meet the Hutterites_ series? I dunno, that seems kind-of.... I mean, obviously, it's two very different types of show, two very distinct "scenes," if you will. Although, I could-see how a fan of Esther could also become a fan of Claudia.....


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 31, 2013)

The Today Show.


----------



## MattB (Jan 31, 2013)

It's occurring to me that I use my TV to listen to radio stations more often than actual TV shows, thus negating most of the main features of the set.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 31, 2013)

The Americans. Its a good show so far.


----------



## MattB (Jan 31, 2013)

A biography on Johnny Carson has grabbed my attention for the time being.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 1, 2013)

Wheeler Dealers, featuring a BMW Isetta.


----------



## MattB (Feb 1, 2013)

Shark Tank


----------



## MattB (Feb 3, 2013)

Ahhhhh...Animal House. Never gets old... :bow:


----------



## Victoria08 (Feb 3, 2013)

Catfish - the movie. On Netflix.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 3, 2013)

Just finished watching My Girl.


----------



## Victoria08 (Feb 3, 2013)

Super Bowl. I'm not gonna lie, I don't watch American Football so I have no idea what's going on...but i'll keep watching anyway


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 3, 2013)

Toy Story 3


----------



## home (Feb 3, 2013)

I have to admit it. I Love Robot Chicken. I hope that it doesn`t make me crass. I just love watching old Episodes of Robot Chicken on Teletoon English. I mean, right now my keyboard is in French Mode. But does anyone else love Robot Chicken: Question. Sorry, I don`t know how to make question marks in French Mode. So, I love Robot Chicken. Also Star Wars: The Clone Wars aren`t bad. Old Episodes of Family Guy and American Dad. The new episodes have gone downhill. Hmm... I like The Big Bang Theory. Anger Management with Charlie Sheen isn`t bad. And the new Two and a Half Men with Ashton Kutcher can be fun sometimes, just as long as it doesn`t get too embarrassing. And every once in a while, I like a little dose of Anime. The old Yugioh`s are great. I like Dragon Ball Z, and the whole Dragon Ball series. As for right now, I`m just on the computer. Going for a smoke, later.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Feb 3, 2013)

Getting ready to watch Downton Abbey. It makes me look forward to turning on the tv on Sunday nights.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 3, 2013)

ConnieLynn said:


> Getting ready to watch Downton Abbey. It makes me look forward to turning on the tv on Sunday nights.



Oh I watched season 1 and really liked it. Watching the rest has been on my agenda


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 3, 2013)

Watching Stargate Ark of Truth and then gonna watch Continuum and be done with Stargate *sniff sniff* sad to see it go

Next I will start on season 1 of X-Files


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 3, 2013)

Manchester City vs Liverpool


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 5, 2013)

Bender's Big Score.. I love Al Gore in this, its funny.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 7, 2013)

Rick Steve Europe- Scotland


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 8, 2013)

Red Dawn.. 1984 version. :/


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 8, 2013)

I started watching Supernatural on netflix. I like it so far.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Feb 8, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> I started watching Supernatural on netflix. I like it so far.



I'm going to have to check it out. It keeps popping up as recommended for me on Netflix and Amazon.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 8, 2013)

Seinfeld- The Bizzaro Jerry


----------



## Morganer (Feb 8, 2013)

The name of the movie is Cartel War and it is horrible.


----------



## runningsoft (Feb 8, 2013)

What a sturdy movie this is! 



Aust99 said:


> Red Dawn.. 1984 version. :/


----------



## MattB (Feb 10, 2013)

The Eurovision episode of Father Ted.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 10, 2013)

The grammys


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 10, 2013)

I just finished watching Red Dwarf Series Five. I enjoyed it for the most part. The series as a whole was not as funny as Series Three and Four, but it has a strong sense of storytelling and fascinating science-fiction concepts.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 12, 2013)

Kim Jong IL- The Forbidden Biography


----------



## ConnieLynn (Feb 12, 2013)

MattB said:


> The Eurovision episode of Father Ted.



I have to admit that I've seen every episode of Father Ted, thanks to a friend who loved the show.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 12, 2013)

I got 20 minutes until a new episode of Faceoff on syfy comes on!! I lurve this show...and have fallen in love with Glenn Hetrick too *swoon* hehe


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 12, 2013)

Bang goes the theory


----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 13, 2013)

Started watching The Big Bang Theory as of recent... lot's of great humor in that show! I love it already.


----------



## Mckee (Feb 13, 2013)

UEFA Champions League Real Madrid Vs Manchester United


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 13, 2013)

Swamp people


----------



## MattB (Feb 17, 2013)

Starsky and Hutch. The movie, unfortunately...


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm currently watching the Planet of the Apes marathon on AMC.

I enjoyed these movies as a kid and they're still fun today.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Feb 17, 2013)

Saturday Night Live


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 18, 2013)

Carolina vs Montreal hockey


----------



## Sweetie (Feb 18, 2013)

Recorded episodes of Scorned: Love Kills


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 18, 2013)

Auction Hunters


----------



## Sweetie (Feb 18, 2013)

A recorded episode of Deadly Sins


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 19, 2013)

Galaxy Quest.. i have no idea how many times i've seen this movie.. it's one of my all time favorites


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 19, 2013)

Seinfeld- the face painter


----------



## Sweetie (Feb 22, 2013)

Jodi Arias murder trial on In Session


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 22, 2013)

Wheeler Dealers C4 Corvette


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 24, 2013)

Auction Hunters


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 25, 2013)

Archer.. This show is so rapid fire funny


----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 25, 2013)

Getting geared up for Tuesdays episode of Pretty Little Liars by watching last weeks episode, which I missed.


----------



## Sweetie (Feb 26, 2013)

Jodi Arias murder trial on InSession.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 26, 2013)

The teaser to the new angry birds cartoon series


----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 26, 2013)

Catching up on the Catfish Reunion episode that I missed.


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (Feb 26, 2013)

x0emnem0x said:


> Catching up on the Catfish Reunion episode that I missed.



Darn it - I forgot to watch that. Hopefully I'll catch it in a re-run. Was it good?


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 26, 2013)

Smart Travels- Germany's Romantic Roads


----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 27, 2013)

BigBrwnSugar1 said:


> Darn it - I forgot to watch that. Hopefully I'll catch it in a re-run. Was it good?



It was on the website the episode was and they posted a link to it on their Facebook page... it was okay I guess, lots of interesting stuff and lots of stupid stuff lol.


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 27, 2013)

I've just finished watching My Mad, Fat Diary recently. I got emotional invested in it like a bunch of other shows I watch. That means that I LOVED it.


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 27, 2013)

Watching _Dredd_ for like the 5th time.


----------



## wildpies (Feb 27, 2013)

totally watching the movie Ravenous. definitely a great show


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 2, 2013)

Terminator 3: rise of the machines


----------



## veggieforever (Mar 2, 2013)

*Watching Brit hit comedy series 'Benidorm'. I just adore silly, sweary, un-p.c British comedy  Highly recommended btw!*


----------



## CPProp (Mar 2, 2013)

Curry & Chips, a 1970s Brit situation comedy series by Jonny Speight starting Spike Milligan and Eric Sykes. It was controversial then and today most defiantly not PC.  But the series is so bloody funny.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 2, 2013)

Seinfeld- The Barber


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 2, 2013)

The Red Green Show - "The Catfish Project"


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 2, 2013)

Safety Not Guaranteed on Netflix


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 3, 2013)

Saturday Night Live. Kevin Hart is hosting tonight and I freaking love him. I think he is soooo funny.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 3, 2013)

Been watching some more How I Met Your Mother! Season 5 finally...


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 3, 2013)

Nostalgia critic


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 3, 2013)

Ridiculousness


----------



## mel (Mar 3, 2013)

Shahs of Sunset reunion lol


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 3, 2013)

The newest episode of Archer. Anthony Bordain is awesome in it


----------



## wildpies (Mar 3, 2013)

Lord of the Rings two towers. Getting my Tolkien on. Hehe


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 3, 2013)

Patton Oswalt - Finest Hour


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Mar 3, 2013)

Amazing race


----------



## ecogeek (Mar 3, 2013)

Running through the Terra Nova series for the first time ever. I hate getting started on something after it has already been cancelled. : /


----------



## Crafty Barnardo (Mar 4, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Saturday Night Live. Kevin Hart is hosting tonight and I freaking love him. I think he is soooo funny.



Lol, I was crying laughin at the 360 news skit!!!


----------



## MattB (Mar 4, 2013)

A rerun of The Office is on as I wait for a conference call to start. It's the one where Michael did the Wonka giveaway...


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 4, 2013)

Tottenham vs Arsenal


----------



## SuperMishe (Mar 4, 2013)

The Following


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 4, 2013)

Car lot rescue


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 6, 2013)

My kitchen rules!!!


----------



## big_lad27 (Mar 6, 2013)

American Pickers


----------



## MattB (Mar 6, 2013)

"Mighty Uke", but I've seen it before.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 6, 2013)

Auction hunters


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 8, 2013)

American Dad


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 9, 2013)

Kitchen nightmares


----------



## MattB (Mar 9, 2013)

Richard III: King in the Car Park


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 9, 2013)

How I Met Your Mother!


----------



## The Fat Man (Mar 9, 2013)

I've completely caught up on Archer, Breaking Bad and The Walking Dead.

Right now though I'm delving into my childhood and watching the amazing original X-Men cartoon from '92. Don't judge.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 9, 2013)

Futurama...I posted this on bookface. This show is SO much better than I remember it. So many subtle jokes.


----------



## MattB (Mar 9, 2013)

Raiders of the Lost Ark is on the TV, but only because the part where the bad guys get their faces melted off is coming up.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Mar 9, 2013)

Big bang theory


----------



## Victoria08 (Mar 10, 2013)

Just finished season 1 of Homeland. It's a great show, so far.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 10, 2013)

*I never thought Downton Abbey would be as full of AWESOME as it is!!!

Watching last show of Season 2, about to start Season 3!!!!*


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 10, 2013)

Planet earth


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 10, 2013)

Top Gear UK- Africa special part 2


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 10, 2013)

Futurama.. a family favorite


----------



## ConnieLynn (Mar 11, 2013)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I never thought Downton Abbey would be as full of AWESOME as it is!!!
> 
> Watching last show of Season 2, about to start Season 3!!!!*



I didn't think I would get into it either. My cousins pushed me to watch it. Totally addictive.


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm working and watching EXTREME PIG OUTS on the Travel Channel. Its been repeated countless times, but i don't care. I'm jonesing for potato chips and ice cream right now.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 14, 2013)

Bar Rescue


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Mar 14, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> Futurama.. a family favorite



i second Futurama!!!


----------



## MattB (Mar 14, 2013)

Watching the new Office...Not to spoil it for the West Coast people, but...

SPINOFF! :doh:


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 15, 2013)

Wheeler Dealers- Jensen Interceptor


----------



## Dmitra (Mar 15, 2013)

Really enjoying Arrow and Emily Owens, MD. One of the doctors on the second show was sooo familiar and I looked him up. He used to play Green Arrow on Smallville. Kind of a funky almost not coincidence I'd get into both shows at the same time.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 15, 2013)

Smart Travels- Oslo & Norway


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 16, 2013)

Old Top Gear


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 16, 2013)

I introduced Fairly Odd Parents to my boys. I like this show


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 17, 2013)

Godzilla 1998


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 17, 2013)

Chelsea vs. West Ham


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 20, 2013)

*TOP OF THE LAKE, new on Sundance Channel, featuring my favorite from MAD MEN!!! Elisabeth Moss...odd and suspenseful to say the least

THE FOLLOWING...getting creepier and bloodier every freaking episode

I watched the first 4 episodes of Season 1 of The Walking Dead...just not feeling it...co-workers said, hang through Seas 2 gets much better.... *


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 22, 2013)

Seinfeld- The Doorman


----------



## MattB (Mar 22, 2013)

Watching Columbo, so of course I know who did it already...


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 23, 2013)

The Graham Norton show


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 25, 2013)

Wheeler Dealers- Dodge Charger


----------



## MattB (Mar 25, 2013)

Senators at home against the Devils...


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 28, 2013)

Just finished game of thrones season 2!!! Amazing!


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 29, 2013)

Rudy Maxa- Vancouver & Victoria


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 30, 2013)

We're watching last nights Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## MattB (Mar 30, 2013)

Just catching the end of The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly...


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 31, 2013)

Just started watching 2 shows on Netflix ... one called Awkward - but now I'm caught up on Netflix and waiting for the show to come on MTV again on April 16th... and finally getting to watch Heroes. If anyone was wondering about that show - it is GOOD.


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Mar 31, 2013)

Watching THE STING on Turner Classic Movies channel w/ mute on whilst listening/ watching The 90s group US3's jam CANTELOOP [Flip Fantasia] on You Tube. Love that song.

I should be in bed.:doh:


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 31, 2013)

Watching a show on Hulu called Outnumbered. It's such a great look at the frustrations of parenting


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Apr 1, 2013)

The price is right


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Apr 1, 2013)

My boyfriend playing God of War Ascension *naked* in the Champions ring and getting quite loud with his PS3 buddies while doing it.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Apr 1, 2013)

Clip about the increasing threat of North Korea


----------



## MattB (Apr 1, 2013)

1978 remake of Invasion of the Body Snatchers...


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Apr 2, 2013)

Season finale of Top Gear USA


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 3, 2013)

Futurama. Then i'm going to catch up on Psych.


----------



## smithnwesson (Apr 3, 2013)

I just finished watching the season finale of _Justified_. 

Being a violent redneck from a neighboring state who has relatives living in Harlan KY, it's really my cup of tea. 

Can't wait until next season!

- Jim


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Apr 4, 2013)

Hannibal the tv series


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Apr 13, 2013)

Fifth gear


----------



## MattB (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm watching an episode of Jackass I haven't seen in probably 10+ years. Still funny. I guess I haven't matured as much as I assumed.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 19, 2013)

I just started watching Dr. Who for the first time a week ago. I'm enjoying a few episodes before Max gets home to take over the tv..


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 19, 2013)

My Little Pony... damn you Netflix!


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Apr 19, 2013)

James May's Man Lab


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Apr 22, 2013)

Rudy Maxa' s World- Uzbekistan


----------



## BigBluesMo (Apr 23, 2013)

The Following (DVR'd from last night)


----------



## penguin (Apr 24, 2013)

Lego Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Out. Again. But it's hilarious and my daughter loves it.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 24, 2013)

*at night I am watching an old serial called THE GUARDIAN..I am really enjoying he is the guy in THE MENTALIST*


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 24, 2013)

Just started up some Big Bang Theory again, on the last CD of the third season DVD... now I will need to borrow Season 4 from my sister.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 24, 2013)

Batman: The Animated Series. 

Been on such a Batman kick lately! :wubu:


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Apr 24, 2013)

Seinfeld- The Cafe


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 27, 2013)

I discovered Andy Barker, P.I. on hulu. I used to like this show when it was on.. so cheesy


----------



## The Fat Man (Apr 27, 2013)

http://vimeo.com/60274645

That last bit is advice every young man needs to hear before they hit 30...

Nick Offerman > most things.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Apr 27, 2013)

Motor Trend Ignition- Unimog


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Apr 27, 2013)

Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade, it felt like an 80's blockbuster day to me.:happy:


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Apr 28, 2013)

Veep and Vice


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 29, 2013)

Big Bang Theory season 4!


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Apr 29, 2013)

Clips of Mr. Bean


----------



## greenforrest22 (May 2, 2013)

I was watching the Office (UK) and now I am watching Seinfeld (Season 5 "The Pie")


----------



## TwilightStarr (May 2, 2013)

Waiting for Grey's Anatomy then Elementary to come on.


----------



## greenforrest22 (May 2, 2013)

Watching Arrested Development. Excited for the new season coming out this month!!!


----------



## Iannathedriveress (May 2, 2013)

The View. It's a show that I never watch, but it had Natasha Bedingfield on so I watch it today.


----------



## Aust99 (May 3, 2013)

Just finished the first season of Revenge...


----------



## Iannathedriveress (May 4, 2013)

The Mighty Mississppi River


----------



## HottiMegan (May 4, 2013)

Fanboys in honor of May the 4th. My oldest lost a couple of episodes of Star Wars, so this is a funny replacement.. so many jokes that rule


----------



## MattB (May 5, 2013)

I was watching Step Brothers, but holy cow...just found a Three's Company marathon! Oh, the misunderstandings...


----------



## largenlovely (May 5, 2013)

Warehouse 13 one of my new favorite shows


----------



## Iannathedriveress (May 5, 2013)

Top 10 Disastrous Mergers


----------



## greenforrest22 (May 5, 2013)

SNL. Zach Galifianakis Monologue.


----------



## greenforrest22 (May 5, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> I discovered Andy Barker, P.I. on hulu. I used to like this show when it was on.. so cheesy



This show is great and you are right it is cheesy, but really funny. I have no clue why it was cancelled.


----------



## greenforrest22 (May 5, 2013)

Watching Seinfeld (The Strike)...it has the Festivus bit in it.


----------



## TwilightStarr (May 6, 2013)

I am watching May, it's a crazy ass movie!


----------



## MattB (May 6, 2013)

Watching San Jose play Vancouver. Great hockey day today...


----------



## Iannathedriveress (May 6, 2013)

greenforrest22 said:


> Watching Seinfeld (The Strike)...it has the Festivus bit in it.



It's one of my favorite episodes


----------



## Iannathedriveress (May 6, 2013)

St Louis Blues vs LA Kings
Go Blues!


----------



## HottiMegan (May 9, 2013)

greenforrest22 said:


> This show is great and you are right it is cheesy, but really funny. I have no clue why it was cancelled.



Yeah, it was funny. I needed some stupid funny tonight. We watched all the episodes there were.


Right now i'm watching CTRL. It's a fun bunch of shorts.


----------



## x0emnem0x (May 9, 2013)

Lars and the Real Girl for the second time.


----------



## drew_edwards (May 9, 2013)

The Old Dark house.


----------



## MattB (May 9, 2013)

Senators and Habs, Game 5. Go Sens!


----------



## Dmitra (May 9, 2013)

Love/Hate - About to start season 3.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (May 9, 2013)

Wheeler Dealers- Porsche 924


----------



## TwilightStarr (May 11, 2013)

Secretary

<3 this movie!!


----------



## x0emnem0x (May 12, 2013)

I just watched Cabin in the Woods on Netflix... HIGHLY SUGGEST it, I loved it, it's a freaky horror movie crossed with like a weird behind the scenes twist... 

Now watching something called The Hole (2009) on Netflix. So far, interesting!


----------



## Iannathedriveress (May 14, 2013)

Hannibal- "Sorbet"


----------



## NYCGabriel (May 14, 2013)

Big Bang Theory despite my intense hatred of Penny.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (May 14, 2013)

Stl. Cardinals vs. New York Mets


----------



## x0emnem0x (May 15, 2013)

NYCGabriel said:


> Big Bang Theory despite my intense hatred of Penny.



Story of my life.

I myself have now been watching Freaky Eaters on Netflix and since that's almost done I have to find something else!


----------



## NYCGabriel (May 15, 2013)

x0emnem0x said:


> Story of my life.
> 
> I myself have now been watching Freaky Eaters on Netflix and since that's almost done I have to find something else!



Ditto. I need something new, a change, something, anything


----------



## x0emnem0x (May 15, 2013)

Louis C.K. on Netflix.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (May 16, 2013)

The Expendables 2


----------



## Iannathedriveress (May 19, 2013)

R U Faster Than A Redneck


----------



## MattB (May 19, 2013)

I was watching Senators and Penguins, but the game is going to 2OT and my stress levels dictate a switch of mediums to radio.


----------



## MattB (May 19, 2013)

Ottawa won...Hallelujah!


----------



## HottiMegan (May 19, 2013)

Grimm season one.. just discovered it on Amazon Prime  (and thankfully, season two is on hulu+.. yeah i stream all i can since we don't have cable anymore)


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 20, 2013)

Just finished Season two of The Walking Dead last night, on Netflix.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (May 20, 2013)

Local News


----------



## Iannathedriveress (May 20, 2013)

The Silence Of The Lambs


----------



## Iannathedriveress (May 22, 2013)

The Fast and Furious - Tokyo Drift


----------



## TwilightStarr (May 22, 2013)

Criminal Minds Season Finale


----------



## HottiMegan (May 26, 2013)

In preparation for tomorrow, we're doing an Arrested Development marathon.


----------



## largenlovely (May 26, 2013)

Yay I'm watching season 4 of Arrested Development now. I'm gonna get as far as I can before I pass out lol


----------



## MattB (May 26, 2013)

Metal Evolution- The prog episode...


----------



## Iannathedriveress (May 27, 2013)

Jurassic Park


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 29, 2013)

Live Nude Geeks - The Street Fighter starring Sonny Chiba


----------



## Iannathedriveress (May 29, 2013)

England vs Ireland


----------



## HottiMegan (May 30, 2013)

Parker
It's kind of a meh action movie. I'm a Jason Statham fan too but this is kinda boring.


----------



## largenlovely (May 30, 2013)

Tucker & Dale vs. Evil and I am laughing my ass off lol


----------



## Surlysomething (May 30, 2013)

HBO's Behind the Candelabra


----------



## ODFFA (May 30, 2013)

Dinner For One


----------



## Iannathedriveress (May 30, 2013)

Nostalgic Critic- AI


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jun 3, 2013)

St Louis vs Arizona baseball


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jun 4, 2013)

The Lost World- Jurassic Park


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 5, 2013)

The Dictator. This is fun and i need a laugh


----------



## BBWbonnie (Jun 6, 2013)

I just finished 'Black Jack' anime series, it's really good!


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jun 9, 2013)

Rajneeshpuram


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm watching Workaholics.. i needed some stupid funny


----------



## MattB (Jun 15, 2013)

Meet The Parents. Hockey game is over and it's the only thing on.

Came out in 2000...! Where has the freakin' time gone.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 16, 2013)

Hoarders.. I need some cleaning inspiration.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jun 16, 2013)

STL. Cardinals vs Miami Marlins


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 16, 2013)

Started watching Weeds from the beginning. I love this show. It'll be fun to watch it through the whole series.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 17, 2013)

I just finished season 1 of Homeland, LOVED IT! Can't wait for season 2 to come out on Netflix - Canada.

I watched Winter Bone finally as well. What a great movie...I love Jennifer Lawrence so hard.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jun 21, 2013)

Been watching Full Metal Alchemist on Netflix with the boyfriend. Love it.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jun 21, 2013)

A John Deere tractor plowing its field


----------



## largenlovely (Jun 24, 2013)

Jim Gaffigan Mr Universe...he's so freaking funny lol


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 24, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Jim Gaffigan Mr Universe...he's so freaking funny lol



I love him!!! One of the best comedians working today.


----------



## largenlovely (Jun 24, 2013)

Weirdo890 said:


> I love him!!! One of the best comedians working today.



He is my absolute favorite ...I watch his stand up all the time. Loved him on that 70's show too lol


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jun 24, 2013)

Under The Dome


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 24, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> He is my absolute favorite ...I watch his stand up all the time. Loved him on that 70's show too lol



I never saw him on That 70's Show, but then again, I never saw much of that show.

I love all 3 of his stand-up specials though.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jun 25, 2013)

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Under The Dome



I watched that last night! Pretty good if you ask me. What did you think?


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jun 25, 2013)

x0emnem0x said:


> I watched that last night! Pretty good if you ask me. What did you think?



I thought it was pretty good, cant wait for the other episodes to air.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jun 25, 2013)

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Under The Dome



Me too, I loved it! Can't wait for the next episode


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jun 25, 2013)

Pretty Little Liars!


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jun 25, 2013)

AIK vs Napoli


----------



## MattB (Jun 27, 2013)

Triple D, on mute of course.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jun 27, 2013)

Big Brother After Dark


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jun 27, 2013)

Viva La Bam "Metal Mulisha"


----------



## flyingsolo101 (Jun 29, 2013)

Comedy Central Presents - Iliza Shlesinger


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 30, 2013)

Rewatching Dead Like Me. I like this show


----------



## LuckyDreamer87 (Jun 30, 2013)

Currently watching one of my favorite actions movies of all time...Die Hard


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 30, 2013)

Jim Gaffigan - Mr. Universe comedy special


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 30, 2013)

Oz Great and Powerful


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jun 30, 2013)

Kenan & Kel


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jun 30, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> Rewatching Dead Like Me. I like this show



I miss that show!!


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 1, 2013)

Late news!


----------



## MrSensible (Jul 1, 2013)

Just finished watching the entire Battlestar Galactica series, a few weeks ago. That's the first time in recent memory that I've been hooked enough into a TV show to actually watch it all the way through. I really enjoyed it, but the last season was a bit disappointing, especially the ending. I won't go into details due to spoilers and whatnot, but it's definitely not how I would have ended it.

Other than that, I fully recommend it to anyone interested in a good suspense/drama with interesting character development and tons of story twists. Even if you're not into sci-fi, it's worth watching.


----------



## BBWbonnie (Jul 1, 2013)

I have just been laying on my bed with my cat Inuyasha, watching 'The last of the Mohicans'
I think I did watch it before when I was younger but I can't remember it...
I just happened to see ratings for it on IMBD and thought I would give it a go 
I bloody love that film! 
Only thing is....it annoyed me so much when he left her and jumped off the waterful, letting his bird be captured


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 1, 2013)

futurama, something the whole family can agree on.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jul 1, 2013)

Rudy Maxa's World- Nova Scotia and Newfoundland
In honour of Canada Day


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 4, 2013)

Not watching it this exact moment but have been at night... the first season of UK show "The Fall" starring Gillian Anderson (yep, from the X-files and various US & BBC period piece productions).

This series is soooo good! Set in Ireland about a serial murderer. The BBC far surpasses the US in good crime-drama shows in my opinion.


----------



## flyingsolo101 (Jul 4, 2013)

Enjoying my way through Doctor Who Season 2!


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jul 5, 2013)

Seinfeld- The Millennium


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 5, 2013)

A review by SFDebris of episodes of _Star Trek: The Next Generation_.


----------



## LuckyDreamer87 (Jul 7, 2013)

A show about plus size models called curvy girls


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 7, 2013)

We're having a Weeds marathon. I love this show!


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jul 7, 2013)

Mexico vs Panama soccer game


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 8, 2013)

Season two of Revenge.


----------



## Yakatori (Jul 8, 2013)

Season Finale of _Breaking Amish_

Was hard not to get just a little choked-up, you know; just the bravery & daring of these sort of simple young people, facing up to a whole new world.

Season II will have a whole new cast....in LA.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jul 8, 2013)

The latest episode of Bar Rescue


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 10, 2013)

Back To School
I feel like i'm the only woman i know who likes Rodney Dangerfield or the Stooges for that matter!


----------



## Victoria08 (Jul 10, 2013)

Deadliest Catch


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jul 11, 2013)

Canada vs. Mexico soccer game


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 12, 2013)

The season finale of Dead Like Me season 1.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 12, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> The season finale of Dead Like Me season 1.



Oh I loved that show  

It reminds me of Rhonda's son Zack  he made me watch it with him.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jul 12, 2013)

Tommorow Never Dies


----------



## breeislove (Jul 13, 2013)

mulan 2 :blush:


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 13, 2013)

Airheads. We're on a Brendan Fraser kick.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jul 13, 2013)

Seinfeld- The Jimmy


----------



## balletguy (Jul 13, 2013)

Season 1 of Boardwalk Empire....good stuff


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jul 16, 2013)

Seinfeld- The Understudy


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 16, 2013)

Such an amazing show!



balletguy said:


> Season 1 of Boardwalk Empire....good stuff


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jul 17, 2013)

A new episode of Ink Master


----------



## BBWbonnie (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm watching something called 'First Dates' about these singles meeting up from randoms from online.

It's good but what I really want to be watching is my true blood.............I neeeeeeeeeeeed to hang on a bit loooooooooonger:sad:


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jul 18, 2013)

Seinfeld- The Andrea Doria


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 18, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> Back To School
> I feel like i'm the only woman i know who likes Rodney Dangerfield or the Stooges for that matter!



Stooge and Rodney Rep. Caddyshack is best:
Rodney :How would you like to make $14 the hard way? best line in the film

Watching Foreman vs Frasier from Jamaica.
DOWN GOES FRAZIER!!!DOWN GOES FRAZIER!!!DOWN GOES FRAZIER!!!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 18, 2013)

Caillou.. ah the joys of living with a four year old!


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jul 18, 2013)

Arsenal vs Bayern Munich


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 19, 2013)

The menfolk went to bed so i'm filling my evening with a little Jane Austen. Mansfield Park with Billie Piper.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 19, 2013)

Season 5 of Eureka. I'm getting close to having it finished.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 19, 2013)

The Stuff..... Some 80's horror film lol


----------



## penguin (Jul 19, 2013)

Dogma. It's a great movie.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 19, 2013)

penguin said:


> Dogma. It's a great movie.



That's a great movie. One of my favorites


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jul 19, 2013)

Real Madrid vs Manchester United


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 20, 2013)

penguin said:


> Dogma. It's a great movie.



I still want a Buddy Jesus


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 20, 2013)

King of the Hill. Still one of my favorite shows.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jul 20, 2013)

Stargate Atlantis


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 20, 2013)

Checking out Orange is the New Black. I like Weeds, so i hope i like this.


----------



## SD007 (Jul 20, 2013)

Ghost Adventures!


----------



## penguin (Jul 20, 2013)

Whose Line Is It Anyway, the brand new season. Dying of laughter here.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 20, 2013)

British Open.

Go Tiger!


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jul 20, 2013)

Seinfeld- The Doll


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jul 20, 2013)

Despicable Me


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jul 22, 2013)

Big Brother After Dark


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jul 23, 2013)

Stacey David's Gearz


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 27, 2013)

Been having another Arrested Development season 4 marathon.


----------



## nyygirl25 (Jul 27, 2013)

Tombstone
"I'm your huckleberry" >


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 27, 2013)

Orange is the new black


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jul 28, 2013)

X2: X-men United


----------



## missyj1978 (Jul 29, 2013)

Just finshed Orange is the New Black and LOVED it. Now I have to wait for season 2 and its not coming out untill 2014 :doh:


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jul 30, 2013)

St. Louis Cardinals vs Pittsburgh Pirates


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Aug 1, 2013)

Wheeler Dealers: Trading Up- Sweden


----------



## x0emnem0x (Aug 2, 2013)

I have been watching the new Whose Line Is It Anyway episodes (LOVE THEM!), along with (I am ashamed to say) Here Comes Honey Boo Boo, and Girl Code! Weird mix of shows but I can't help how easily entertained I am!


----------



## Crafty Barnardo (Aug 3, 2013)

A episode of ridiculousness late night, can't sleep..


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 3, 2013)

We're binge watching Breaking Bad while the children are off with Grandpa..


----------



## MattB (Aug 3, 2013)

Shark Tank


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Aug 3, 2013)

Los Angeles vs Juventus


----------



## big_lad27 (Aug 4, 2013)

Was watching UFC 163


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Aug 4, 2013)

Rudy Maxa's World- Montreal & Quebec City


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 5, 2013)

Finishing up season 1 of Orange is the new Black. Awesome show.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 5, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Finishing up season 1 of Orange is the new Black. Awesome show.



Without spoiling, that finale is a DOOZY! (that's not spoiling, right?)


Watching more breaking bad. It's nice having no kids to fight for TV. I am looking forward to no hubby tomorrow for a Pride and Prejudice-athon


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 5, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> Without spoiling, that finale is a DOOZY! (that's not spoiling, right?)
> 
> Watching more breaking bad. It's nice having no kids to fight for TV. I am looking forward to no hubby tomorrow for a Pride and Prejudice-athon



Hahaha no, that's not spoiling. I'm hoping to finish it up tonight. I only have 2 episodes left but I gotta get up early tomorrow so I may have to cut it short. 

I've been meaning to get back on Breaking Bad


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 5, 2013)

I am finishing up Dead Like Me since hubs and the kids aren't interested. Next on my list is either Lost in Austen or Pride and Prejudice (the Colin Firth version. I might try some of the other versions this week too. I have a lot of hours of "me" time this week.)


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Aug 6, 2013)

St.Louis Cardinals vs Los Angeles Dodgers


----------



## Ashley1985 (Aug 7, 2013)

General Hospital on my computer and The Bachelorette on tv.

Pretty Little Liars is up next.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Aug 8, 2013)

Chelsea vs Real Madrid


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Aug 9, 2013)

Prometheus


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 9, 2013)

Jack and the Giant Slayer.. not grabbing me as much as i had hoped.


----------



## balletguy (Aug 9, 2013)

Watching lastseasons breaking bad on netflix to get ready for this season...


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 11, 2013)

^^^^ We've been binge watching the series

Tonight we're watching Zodiac. I like this movie but not sure if i'll stay up for the end cuz i'm so tired!


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 11, 2013)

Dr Who at the Proms


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Aug 12, 2013)

St. Louis Rams vs. Cleveland Browns


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 13, 2013)

More Breaking Bad. We're watching about 2 episodes a night. We restarted the series last week. I'm waiting with bated breath to watch the new episodes. (we're buying them on amazon)


----------



## CoCo (Aug 13, 2013)

The travel channel about how diffrent drinks n food is made mmmm mmmm yummy yummy


----------



## Ashley1985 (Aug 13, 2013)

The Bold & The Beautiful.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Aug 13, 2013)

watching Dredd 3D


----------



## Mckee (Aug 14, 2013)

House of Cards


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 14, 2013)

Having a Trailer Park Boys marathon


----------



## Ashley1985 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hard Knocks (another Bengals' season) ... makes me miss Ochocinco


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 15, 2013)

Max discovered that cheesy old show based on the video games: Zelda. I have vague memories of enjoying that show as a kid. IT's horrible as an adult!


----------



## BigCutie Ellie (Aug 15, 2013)

I am obsessed with Orange is the New Black on Netflix, it is really good!! If you are looking for a great show to watch then check it out! It is worth the $7.99 a month Netflix fee! Missing Game of Thrones and Walking Dead, I hate that the season is never long enough!!


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Aug 15, 2013)

St. Louis Cardinals vs. Pittsburgh Pirates


----------



## TwilightStarr (Aug 15, 2013)

Local News - People getting shot for running from the cops because they are wanted for shooting and killing someone else. 
Also a stupid cunt gave birth to her baby girl in a bathroom, then killed it and put it in a garbage can  Which makes me want to get arrested just so I can go to jail and beat that bitch with her own fucking legs!!!


----------



## Mckee (Aug 16, 2013)

L.A. Confidential


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Aug 17, 2013)

Top Gear UK- Series 20x06


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Aug 17, 2013)

Top Gear UK- 05x01


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 18, 2013)

Dirty Harry! Oh yeah!! 
(This girl was raised right with lots of Clint Eastwood movies)


----------



## wjn319 (Aug 18, 2013)

House of Cards on NetFlix. 

I didn't think I was going to like it but I am hooked!


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 18, 2013)

wjn319 said:


> House of Cards on NetFlix.
> 
> I didn't think I was going to like it but I am hooked!



I have been meaning to watch that. I should get on it.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 18, 2013)

Now i'm watching Magnum Force.. It's a Dirty Harry weekend i suspect!


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Aug 18, 2013)

The Avengers


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 18, 2013)

Sudden Impact. I'm thinking we'll wrap up the Harry movies tomorrow with Dead Pool. I'm too tired to watch another movie.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 18, 2013)

Breaking Bad- It's absolutely incredible how tense things are this season. I have no idea how it'll end.


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 19, 2013)

NOVA's documentary "DEADLIEST PLANE CRASH" in Tenerife 1977. Scary stuff.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 19, 2013)

Lost in Austen.
I bought a used copy at a video store years ago and this is the first time i'm watching it. (it used to stream on Netflix for many years and i got my fix there) The problem with the disc is, i can't turn off the closed captioning! So annoying as i cannot stop reading the words on the screen!


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Aug 19, 2013)

How It's Made: Dream Cars- Wiesmann MF5


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Aug 19, 2013)

Top Gear: The Worst Car in the History of the World


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 19, 2013)

My Strange Addiction.. rarely does TV make me gag..


----------



## x0emnem0x (Aug 20, 2013)

*Skins* on Netflix.


----------



## willowmoon (Aug 20, 2013)

Old school G1 Transformers episodes ..... hell yeah.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 20, 2013)

Bigger, longer, and uncut.. I'm weird, south park us good at putting me to sleep.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Aug 20, 2013)

Inter vs Tottenham


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Aug 20, 2013)

The Big Lebowski


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 20, 2013)

Breakfast Club


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 21, 2013)

Season 3 of The IT Crowd. This show is so damn funny


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 21, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Season 3 of The IT Crowd. This show is so damn funny



I totally love that show


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 21, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> I totally love that show



It is one of my top favorite shows of all time. they never fail to do the unexpected lol


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Aug 21, 2013)

St. Louis Cardinals vs. Milwaukee Brewers


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Aug 21, 2013)

Pitch Perfect


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 21, 2013)

We're picking and choosing our favorite King of the Hill episodes. Right now it's "Grand Theft Arlen"


----------



## wjn319 (Aug 22, 2013)

Star Trek Into Darkness


----------



## x0emnem0x (Aug 22, 2013)

Latest episode of Pretty Little Liars and Skins on Netflix.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Aug 22, 2013)

Watching Jeopardy!


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 22, 2013)

I guess i'm doing a theme.. Blow Dry. I saw that it had Alan Rickman and needed to watch it


----------



## balletguy (Aug 23, 2013)

Ray Donovan...awesome


----------



## wjn319 (Aug 23, 2013)

balletguy said:


> Ray Donovan...awesome



I love that show!


----------



## balletguy (Aug 23, 2013)

wjn319 said:


> I love that show!



I just found out that it did get renewed for next year. Voight is amazing in it I hope he gets some type of award.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Aug 23, 2013)

American Pickers


----------



## MattB (Aug 24, 2013)

Watching Gremlins.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 25, 2013)

Freaky eaters.. I'm so glad i like a variety of foods


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Aug 25, 2013)

2013 MTV Video Music Awards


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 25, 2013)

Playing for Keeps.. me likey Gerard Butler


----------



## Victoria08 (Aug 26, 2013)

Broadchurch. One episode left...I think I know who did it.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Aug 26, 2013)

Modern Marvels- Cheese


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 27, 2013)

Breaking Bad.. Holy crazappy!


----------



## MattB (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm watching the Buffalo Mayoral Debate on PBS.

(I've never been to Buffalo...)


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Aug 27, 2013)

St. Louis Cardinals vs Cincinnati Reds


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 27, 2013)

The Lorax haha never gets old.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Aug 29, 2013)

How States Got Their Shapes- Redneck vs Hillbilly


----------



## MattB (Aug 29, 2013)

The Cosby Show...love those sweaters.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 30, 2013)

Wilfred.. that's a funny, messed up show


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Aug 30, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> Wilfred.. that's a funny, messed up show



I wanted to like that show so much, because I adore Elijah Wood. But I don't really get drug humor since I've never used and I want to punch the guy who plays the dog.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 30, 2013)

I guess i've watched enough drug humor shows/movies to get it. (I've never even been drunk) It's funnier than i remember it. I can relate to some of the jokes now that i have a dog too


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 30, 2013)

Ali vs Bonaventa 1970 from Madison Square Garden


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Aug 30, 2013)

Wheeler Dealers- Aston Martin DB7


----------



## geekgamer01 (Aug 31, 2013)

Boondock Saints


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Aug 31, 2013)

Men In Black


----------



## Crafty Barnardo (Sep 1, 2013)

Who line is it anyway on demand, late night can't sleep.


----------



## MattB (Sep 1, 2013)

AFV. The source of my irrational fear of trampolines and patio swings. Hammocks are still cool though.


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm watching "Who the Bleep" that I recorded.


----------



## crosseyedhamster (Sep 1, 2013)

Parks and Recreation


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Sep 1, 2013)

From Russia With Love


----------



## TwilightStarr (Sep 2, 2013)

Big Brother After Dark


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Sep 2, 2013)

watching Thor


----------



## MattB (Sep 3, 2013)

Futurama...as always at this time.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Sep 3, 2013)

How It's Made: Dream Cars- Jaguar F-type


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 4, 2013)

Carrier.. Hubs is a former army guy but gets choked up watching this remembering how much he missed his family.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Sep 6, 2013)

Men In Black 2


----------



## Archetypus (Sep 6, 2013)

The Danger


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Sep 7, 2013)

Army Of Darkness


----------



## largenlovely (Sep 19, 2013)

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Army Of Darkness



Haha that is a great movie.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 19, 2013)

Blues Clues.. blah! I'm thinking of sticking my ear phones in and watch something on my computer.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Sep 19, 2013)

Been trying to catch up on Revolution via Netflix, butttt it's been taking awhile!


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Sep 19, 2013)

Watching Jackass


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 23, 2013)

Breaking Bad


----------



## Victoria08 (Sep 28, 2013)

Finishing season 5 of Grey's Anatomy. The last episode is pretty epic.


----------



## BigCutieLaurel (Sep 28, 2013)

Season 2 of Charmed.


----------



## MattB (Sep 28, 2013)

"Monarchy" documentary series, Henry II episode...


----------



## ConnieLynn (Sep 28, 2013)

I miss Doctor Who, so I've been watching Broadchurch (cast includes David Tennant and Arthur Darvill), and marathon watching Torchwood.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 28, 2013)

Iron Man 2.. then 3


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Sep 28, 2013)

Marvel's Agent Of S.H.I.E.L.D


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 6, 2013)

Shaun of the Dead to kick of October


----------



## spookytwigg (Oct 7, 2013)

Whoop! can't go wrong with Shaun of the dead!

I'm finally getting into Breaking Bad, I'm already on series 3.


----------



## MattB (Oct 10, 2013)

Citizen Kane for the first time.


----------



## spookytwigg (Oct 11, 2013)

MattB said:


> Citizen Kane for the first time.



I only watched it the other day for the first time too. I really enjoyed it and there was some fantastic direction. But I'm not sure if I'd go with the best film ever praise it sometimes receives.


----------



## MattB (Oct 11, 2013)

spookytwigg said:


> I only watched it the other day for the first time too. I really enjoyed it and there was some fantastic direction. But I'm not sure if I'd go with the best film ever praise it sometimes receives.



I agree. It kept my interest for the length of the film for sure, but I'm missing something. I'm glad I finally made time for it though.

Also- I couldn't believe how many Citizen Kane references are used in The Simpsons, it felt at points that I'd already seen the movie...


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 11, 2013)

The Young and the Restless. It's a really upsetting one because I know that they're killing off one of the child characters.


----------



## Victoria08 (Oct 11, 2013)

World Cup qualifying football.

England vs Montenegro.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 11, 2013)

Ghostbusters  I have loved this movie my whole life.


----------



## spookytwigg (Oct 11, 2013)

MattB said:


> I agree. It kept my interest for the length of the film for sure, but I'm missing something. I'm glad I finally made time for it though.
> 
> Also- I couldn't believe how many Citizen Kane references are used in The Simpsons, it felt at points that I'd already seen the movie...



Yeah, the simpsons also had shown me like at least 70% of the shining as well.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 11, 2013)

World War Z


----------



## ConnieLynn (Oct 11, 2013)

In the Flesh... was bored and browsing for something to watch. I confess, I thought it was going to be something sexy, not zombie related  

"Partially Deceased Syndrome" ... love it!


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Oct 11, 2013)

LA Dodgers vs St. Louis Cardinals


----------



## MattB (Oct 12, 2013)

Horror of Dracula (1958)


----------



## spookytwigg (Oct 12, 2013)

QI doing an episode on Killers.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 12, 2013)

Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Oct 12, 2013)

Oregon St. vs Washington St.


----------



## MattB (Oct 12, 2013)

Flipping between Sens and Sharks, and Sox and Tigers...


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Oct 13, 2013)

St. Louis Rams vs Houston Texans


----------



## TwilightStarr (Oct 13, 2013)

The Walking Dead


----------



## x0emnem0x (Oct 14, 2013)

Been catching up on Season 2 of American Horror Story, and of course last night watched The Walking Dead! Have also been catching up on the new season of Parks and Recreation on Netflix.


----------



## MattB (Oct 14, 2013)

A History Of Scotland.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Oct 15, 2013)

Adele: Live at Royal Albert Hall


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 16, 2013)

TwilightStarr said:


> Adele: Live at Royal Albert Hall



I LOVE that album and dvd 


I'm watching some Discovery show about conjoined twins.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Oct 16, 2013)

Seinfeld- The Couch


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 16, 2013)

To continue with my eerie/horror/suspense theme of October, I'm watching a documentary about the Amiteyville horror house. They're interviewing one of the kids from the house.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Oct 16, 2013)

Just watched Big Bang and Heart of Dixie, now on to Tomorrow People, then American Horror Story. Going for variety tonight


----------



## 1love_emily (Oct 16, 2013)

Season 8 of How I Met Your Mother on Netflix.
YAY!


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Oct 16, 2013)

Top Gear UK 03-01


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 16, 2013)

The newest Hart of Dixie. I don't have cable anymore and am so thankful for my Hulu subscription.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 18, 2013)

I am not watching it right this minute but recently started the *Breaking Bad* series on Netflix...


TOTALLY HOOKED!!!


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm watching Karma Calling. I usually enjoy indie movies from Indian folks who have a funny viewpoint on American culture.


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 19, 2013)

Comics Unleashed..they can make me laugh even at my lowest.


----------



## moonvine (Oct 19, 2013)

Alabama v Arkansas, Roll Tide.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 19, 2013)

My weirdo 10 year old requested to watch Hoarders


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Oct 19, 2013)

Toy Story Of TERROR!


----------



## ConnieLynn (Oct 20, 2013)

Darryl's House


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 20, 2013)

Inglourious Basterds


----------



## moonvine (Oct 20, 2013)

Oregon v Washington State


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Oct 21, 2013)

Wheeler Dealers- Corvette C2 Stingray


----------



## MattB (Oct 21, 2013)

The Howling (1981)


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Oct 21, 2013)

Super Fun Night


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 22, 2013)

Psych. I needed a laugh. After Psych, probably some sort of horror movie or ghoulish something.. I wish i had hocus pocus.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 22, 2013)

Switching back and forth between QVC, HSN, and South Park


----------



## MattB (Oct 22, 2013)

The glory that is COPS.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 23, 2013)

The Mindy Project


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Oct 23, 2013)

St. Louis Cardinals vs. Boston Red Soxs


----------



## x0emnem0x (Oct 24, 2013)

Was watching American Horror Story Coven... obsessed! <3


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 24, 2013)

Who the bleep did i marry?


----------



## x0emnem0x (Oct 24, 2013)

Just started watching New Girl on Netflix... another show to be addicted to!


----------



## MattB (Oct 24, 2013)

Never ending pregame coverage of the World Series...


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Oct 25, 2013)

Indian Grand Prix


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 26, 2013)

Brooklyn Nine-Nine


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Oct 27, 2013)

Bar Rescue- Sandy Hook Special


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 29, 2013)

Poltergeist.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Oct 29, 2013)

Modern Marvels- Built To Last


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 29, 2013)

Scream. watching with my sick boy


----------



## spookytwigg (Oct 30, 2013)

Started watching arrested development again so I can get round to the new episodes.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Oct 30, 2013)

Classic Car Rescue- Mini


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 31, 2013)

Veronica Mars


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Oct 31, 2013)

The original Evil Dead


----------



## spookytwigg (Nov 1, 2013)

I've finally started watching Gormenghast, I bought it years ago after reading the books (well Titus Groan and Gormanghast which were awesome, I couldn't get into Titus Alone)

It's started off a bit ropey but now it's getting much better.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Nov 1, 2013)

Held Hostage


----------



## MattB (Nov 3, 2013)

The Conjuring


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 3, 2013)

Jedi Junkies

and i thought i was a fan...


----------



## mel (Nov 4, 2013)

the news ................


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 4, 2013)

The Walking Dead


----------



## x0emnem0x (Nov 4, 2013)

Been on a Supernatural grind!


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 4, 2013)

Just discovered Chuck is on Netflix.. Score!!


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Nov 4, 2013)

Green Bay Packers vs Chicago Bears


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 7, 2013)

The Late Late Show with Craig Ferguson


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 7, 2013)

A Clockwork Orange


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 7, 2013)

Leverage. It's a fun show.


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Nov 7, 2013)

Joan Rivers on the spot interview on TMZ. Love TMZ. Cracks me up.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Nov 10, 2013)

Witches of East End... Yep, it's a total girl show, but I love that it includes strong, sexy, WRINKLED Julia Ormond. That's right, a 50ish actress who isn't hiding her lines!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 10, 2013)

Romo- CHOKE!


----------



## MattB (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm watching the news, bleh...


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 11, 2013)

Catching up on The Simpsons


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Nov 11, 2013)

Miami Dolphins vs. Tampa Bay Buccaneers


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Nov 12, 2013)

Watching the snow fall as I go to bed. First time this season. Yay!!

Goodnight, kids.


----------



## spookytwigg (Nov 12, 2013)

Not watching right now, but last night I watched the new Thor film... I loved it. Possibly my favourite of the marvel films.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm binge watching Doctor Who. whenever i have a chance, i put an episode on


----------



## spookytwigg (Nov 14, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> I'm binge watching Doctor Who. whenever i have a chance, i put an episode on



Always a good option! I'm just waiting for series 6 and 7 to show up on lovefilm/netflix

I'm watching "the increasingly poor decisions of Todd Margret" it's not too bad, More cringe humor than I normally prefer, but pretty good on the whole.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Nov 15, 2013)

Watching Pacific Rim


----------



## spookytwigg (Nov 15, 2013)

Any good?

Currently watching misfits series 3


----------



## ConnieLynn (Nov 15, 2013)

Grimm, followed by Blue Bloods and Haven.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Nov 15, 2013)

How It's Made: Dream Cars Lamborghini Aventador


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Nov 17, 2013)

A rerun of THE PARADISE On Masterpiece Classics on PBS.


----------



## spookytwigg (Nov 17, 2013)

Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Nov 17, 2013)

Getting ready for that WALKING DEAD!!


----------



## fluffyMe (Nov 17, 2013)

Im watching Knocked up!..i love that movie!


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Nov 17, 2013)

Almost Human


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 18, 2013)

Watching my Chiefs lose to the Broncos.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Nov 18, 2013)

Criminal Minds season 7


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Nov 18, 2013)

Last night's episode of Bar Rescue. So crazy, espically with mushrooms growing on the wall.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 18, 2013)

Phineas and Ferb. It's a decent cartoon. It's much better than some of the other boys' choices


----------



## spookytwigg (Nov 18, 2013)

NIN - And all that could have been (live dvd)


----------



## ConnieLynn (Nov 18, 2013)

Hart of Dixie in just a few minutes


----------



## kizzylove (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm watching the CW show Reign on demand i'm totally hooked


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Nov 20, 2013)

Nostalgia Critic- Has CGI Gone Too Far?


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Nov 20, 2013)

Survivor...I'm addicted to this reality nonsense. :doh:


----------



## ConnieLynn (Nov 20, 2013)

About to watch American Horror Story. Don't like it as much as previous seasons even though the cast is amazing. I keep giving it one more chance.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Nov 20, 2013)

ConnieLynn said:


> About to watch American Horror Story. Don't like it as much as previous seasons even though the cast is amazing. I keep giving it one more chance.



I find that show weird. I never seen an episode, but from the adverts, it just looks so odd.


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 21, 2013)

Futurama...love this show


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Nov 21, 2013)

The Tonight Show With Jay Leno


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 22, 2013)

Jazz @ Mavericks


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Nov 23, 2013)

Dr. Strangelove


----------



## spookytwigg (Nov 23, 2013)

Fresh meat series 2


----------



## ConnieLynn (Nov 23, 2013)

Doctor Who 50th special


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Nov 23, 2013)

Penguins: Waddle All The Way


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 24, 2013)

Day of the Doctor. Again. I've got this feeling I've just watched the last performance of Tom Baker.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Nov 24, 2013)

Freddie Mercury: The Great


----------



## DearPrudence (Nov 24, 2013)

ConnieLynn said:


> About to watch American Horror Story. Don't like it as much as previous seasons even though the cast is amazing. I keep giving it one more chance.



At first I wasn't that into it, either, but as the season goes on, I find myself slowly going insane with anticipation! 

Did you see the last episode?


----------



## ConnieLynn (Nov 24, 2013)

The last episode turned it around for me. It was like they finally hit stride.



DearPrudence said:


> At first I wasn't that into it, either, but as the season goes on, I find myself slowly going insane with anticipation!
> 
> Did you see the last episode?


----------



## Dansinfool (Nov 24, 2013)

Watching the AMA's


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Nov 28, 2013)

Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade


----------



## ConnieLynn (Nov 29, 2013)

Season 5 of Nurse Jackie.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 29, 2013)

The Heat.. I wanted a good belly laugh


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Nov 29, 2013)

Goldeneye.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Dec 5, 2013)

The remake of The Sound of Music


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 7, 2013)

A Christmas Story. We have about 10 movies we watch every year during the xmas season


----------



## spookytwigg (Dec 9, 2013)

Mythbusters... So many episodes now I've found it on netflix.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 14, 2013)

Lilyhammer such a good show and season two just came on Netflix!


----------



## MattB (Dec 14, 2013)

Chelsea v. Crystal Palace


----------



## ODFFA (Dec 14, 2013)

This is actually a re-watch:

History Channel Documentary: Miracle Rising - South Africa

Couldn't help wanting to see my lucky stars recounted again (wordplay!) after recent events :happy:


----------



## spookytwigg (Dec 14, 2013)

Old episodes of the comedy store. In the mood for laughs.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Dec 14, 2013)

Top Gear UK 16x05


----------



## spookytwigg (Dec 15, 2013)

Hellboy 2 (for the 5th or 6th time)


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 15, 2013)

Seven Psychopaths


----------



## spookytwigg (Dec 15, 2013)

daddyoh70 said:


> Seven Psychopaths


I only watched this recently, I thought it was really good though.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 16, 2013)

the final episodes of Futurama.. they were just added to netflix.. sniff sniff.. i love this show.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Dec 16, 2013)

Baltimore Ravens vs. Detroit Lions


----------



## MattB (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm watching the Godfather, again. I just do NOT get sick of this movie, or the second one.

Too bad there isn't a third one.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 26, 2013)

Pewdiepie playthrough of Cry of Fear!


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 27, 2013)

Dextercharacters to fill the minimum


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 27, 2013)

Underworld:Evolution


----------



## MattB (Dec 28, 2013)

Revenge of the Nerds


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 28, 2013)

Downton Abbey.. as soon as it is over, i'll start Hot Fuzz with the hubs. We've been watching a bunch of Simon Pegg movies.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Dec 28, 2013)

The Fast & the Furious


----------



## spookytwigg (Dec 30, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> We've been watching a bunch of Simon Pegg movies.


This is always the right thing to do.

I'm watching Eddie Izzards newest dvd.


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 30, 2013)

_QI_ ,currently.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 30, 2013)

Just finished Insidious 2, now watching Elysium.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Dec 30, 2013)

Peppa Pig with my son


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Dec 30, 2013)

Watching Pawn Stars


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 31, 2013)

The Twilight Zone marathon on the SyFy channel that they play every year for New Year's! Woot!


----------



## MattB (Jan 1, 2014)

Chelsea is playing Southampton.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 1, 2014)

Wheeler Dealers- Jaguar XK8


----------



## lille (Jan 1, 2014)

The Breakfast Club, it's one of my favorite movies and I'm hoping it'll cheer me up a little.


----------



## spookytwigg (Jan 1, 2014)

I was watching Monty Python and now I'm watching the Thick of It.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 2, 2014)

Ugly Betty


----------



## Pinkbelly (Jan 2, 2014)

Dr. Who on Netflix. Sweet, sweet Netflix...


----------



## spookytwigg (Jan 2, 2014)

The Ambassadors


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 2, 2014)

Downton Abbey season 3. I should have the season done in time for the new one.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 4, 2014)

Kansas City Cheifs vs Indianapolis Colts


----------



## spookytwigg (Jan 4, 2014)

Now that it's finished and all on Netflix I'm finally getting round to Dexter (I've seen the first series an a half but then I didn't catch any more)


----------



## flyingsolo101 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Producers
The original, on Blu-ray!


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Jan 5, 2014)

Watching the opera, AIDA, on PBS. After that will be a recap of seasons 1-3 of Downton Abbey. Then the season 4 Premier of Downton Abbey at 9PM est. Whoo-hoo!!


----------



## MattB (Jan 5, 2014)

The Last Waltz


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 5, 2014)

Law & Order SVU


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 5, 2014)

Goldfinger


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 6, 2014)

Just finished up the first season of Orange is the New Black on Netlix... can't wait for more! But generally, right this moment watching American Psycho!


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 7, 2014)

St. Loius Blues vs Edmonton Oilers


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 8, 2014)

MST3K 808 - The She Creature


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 9, 2014)

Flight: The Genius of Birds


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 11, 2014)

Nightmare Next Door.. I have this thing for grisly murder mystery type stuff.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 18, 2014)

Barret Jackson Auto Auction


----------



## spookytwigg (Jan 18, 2014)

Tim Minchin & the Heritage orchestra


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 19, 2014)

Just finished watching the "scary" movie, "You're Next" ... was not that scary, only jumped about twice, everything was predictable and it pretty much sucked lol.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 20, 2014)

Auction Hunters


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 20, 2014)

Dexter. Finally made it to episodes i haven't seen.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 21, 2014)

Top Gear >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## spookytwigg (Jan 21, 2014)

I've got to series 6 of Mythbusters... Still not suffering from explosion fatigue.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 21, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Top Gear >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



Which one, UK or USA?


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jan 21, 2014)

Kentucky vs. Texas A&M Game


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 21, 2014)

Rob Dyrdek's Fantasy Factory


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 21, 2014)

Sleepy Hollow (on Hulu)


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 23, 2014)

Nature: The Private Life of Deer


----------



## Webmaster (Jan 23, 2014)

Still on "Downton Abbey." Judging by the glowing reports on it I received from so many people, I may either not get it, or it may just not be my thing. To me it looks more like it could have been a wonderful period social drama, but it's just so black-and-white, so heavy-handed and unsubtle, that it feels much more like a soap opera than "master piece theatre."


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 24, 2014)

NHL: Avalanche at Panthers


----------



## Donna (Jan 24, 2014)

Grimm....Sasha Roiz and David Giuntoli make my Friday night's so interesting.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 25, 2014)

Raising Hope. I love this show.


----------



## penguin (Jan 26, 2014)

Sister Wives. I had no interest in it before, but started watching it one day when I couldn't be bothered to find the remote. Now I kinda like it.


----------



## it's only me (Jan 26, 2014)

just 1 of my favorite movies, PREDATOR with ARNOLD SCHWARZENEEGER, CARL WEATHERS & JESSE VENTURA. I just love this movie even though I have it on dvd I still like to watch it on cable when ever it comes on.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 4, 2014)

Globe Trekker: Caribbean Islands: St. Lucia, Martinique, & Montserrat


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 5, 2014)

Big cats like boxes too!


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 6, 2014)

Sochi Winter Olympics 2014- Ice Skating


----------



## MattB (Feb 8, 2014)

COPS. Turns out, in America, you can't trade drugs for a car. 

The More You Know!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Feb 8, 2014)

TURBO! with my little guy!


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 9, 2014)

Last Vegas.. great cast!!


----------



## Deacone (Feb 17, 2014)

Grimm Season 3


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 17, 2014)

Top Gear UK 21x02


----------



## MattB (Feb 18, 2014)

Pawn Stars...


----------



## spookytwigg (Feb 18, 2014)

Now on Series 5 of Dexter. Still enjoying it.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 18, 2014)

*HOUSE OF CARDS Season 2*

Episode One, sooooooo good.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 18, 2014)

Fleming: Man Who Would Be Bond


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 28, 2014)

Wheeler Dealers- Lotus Elise


----------



## ODFFA (Mar 2, 2014)

The dedicated Oscar Pistorius Trial satellite channel in SA has just gone live. I'll be nailed for the first few days at least, I suspect. Not gonna lie.


----------



## spookytwigg (Mar 2, 2014)

Just started binge watching the X-Files again. Already most the way through the first series. 


God damn I love this show.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 4, 2014)

I finally actually finished the last season of Breaking Bad, I plan to start watching House of Cards, and waiting for Orange is the New Black to come back, but right now I am watching the UK based TV show called My Mad Fat Diary. I am in love!!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm so deep into House of Cards season 2 still as i've been trying to make it last.

LOVING IT


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 4, 2014)

Just finished this movie!! 

Friggen loved it a cheesy, B rated cult classic way. It had a lot of the same feel to it as Evil Dead or My Name is Bruce.


----------



## Highsteppa (Mar 8, 2014)

COPS

The original reality TV that never disappoints and keeps my perspective on how good I've got it. 

As bad as shit might seem in my life, I'm not a crack whore who just had his teeth knocked out by a trick and getting arrested for carrying meth while her boyfriend is being tazered in the background for resisting arrest.

Perspective.


----------



## spookytwigg (Mar 8, 2014)

dharmabean said:


> Just finished this movie!!
> 
> Friggen loved it a cheesy, B rated cult classic way. It had a lot of the same feel to it as Evil Dead or My Name is Bruce.


I really want to watch this, it looks super fun.

I'm still binging on X-Files, about to start series 3!


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 8, 2014)

Chelsea vs Tottenham


----------



## Highsteppa (Mar 8, 2014)

Just about to go downstairs and make it a concert movie night

First up - The Chemical Brothers - Don't Think

Followed by

LCD Soundsystem - Shut Up and Play the Hits - the full MSG 3 hour concert version.

Both in Blu Ray, bitches!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 9, 2014)

Just finished watching Miss Congeniality for the first time in probably years. It was awesome.


----------



## MattB (Mar 9, 2014)

The Bad News Bears Go To Japan

I think I want to get rid of my TVs. I can survive on just internet.


----------



## it's only me (Mar 9, 2014)

Carrie(1976)


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 18, 2014)

The Weather Channel


----------



## nykspree8 (Mar 21, 2014)

Watching Game of Thrones season 3 to gear up for s4 in April...just can't come soon enough!!


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Mar 22, 2014)

Catching up on Hannibal


----------



## MattB (Mar 22, 2014)

Against my better judgement, I'm watching the Senators play Dallas.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 22, 2014)

America vs Veracruz


----------



## Highsteppa (Mar 23, 2014)

South Park - Human CentiPad episode.

Gross.


----------



## Missamanda (Mar 23, 2014)

Just started House of Cards. So far so good.


----------



## Oona (Mar 24, 2014)

The Guild, Season 5


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 24, 2014)

Bizarre Foods- Phuket, Thailand


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 28, 2014)

The Ukrainian Speleological Association exploring the world's deepest cave; their 2009 expedition into the depths. 

:happy: I was a avid spelunker in my younger.. thinner.. days.


----------



## Missamanda (Mar 29, 2014)

Mythbusters


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 29, 2014)

Friend got me into "The Guild" WHICH I ABSO-FRICKEN-LUTELY love! So hilarious. If you're a PC/guild/clan/MMORPG type gamer you should definitely watch this show.


----------



## Oona (Mar 29, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> Friend got me into "The Guild" WHICH I ABSO-FRICKEN-LUTELY love! So hilarious. If you're a PC/guild/clan/MMORPG type gamer you should definitely watch this show.



Josh and I just finished that! It was HILARIOUS! I love Felicia Day!


----------



## nykspree8 (Mar 29, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> Friend got me into "The Guild" WHICH I ABSO-FRICKEN-LUTELY love! So hilarious. If you're a PC/guild/clan/MMORPG type gamer you should definitely watch this show.



The Guild is absolutely hilarious  

And I'm still re-watching more Game of Thrones s3...fight between The Hound and Dondarrion was even more amazing the second time around and if their choreography is even half as good for The Red Viper against The Mountain we're in for quite a treat!! Btw ladies you will absolutely love The Red Viper


----------



## MattB (Mar 29, 2014)

Dodgeball is on in the background.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 29, 2014)

Oona said:


> Josh and I just finished that! It was HILARIOUS! I love Felicia Day!





nykspree8 said:


> The Guild is absolutely hilarious



I abso-freakin-lutely love it.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 3, 2014)

Burn Notice. I stopped watching this a while back when it was on cable but am enjoying marathoning through it on Netflix.


----------



## Missamanda (Apr 3, 2014)

Torchwood. Can't really get into it so will probably change to something else. 



HottiMegan said:


> Burn Notice. I stopped watching this a while back when it was on cable but am enjoying marathoning through it on Netflix.



Burn Notice was so good. A little upset they ended it :/


----------



## MattB (Apr 3, 2014)

Big Brother Canada. It's like Big Brother, but Canadian. There's maple syrup and beavers.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Apr 7, 2014)

Bizarre Foods America- Hidden Los Angeles


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 7, 2014)

Missamanda said:


> Burn Notice was so good. A little upset they ended it :/



I'm finally to episodes i haven't seen yet. I just started season 6. I really like this show.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm addicted to My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding. Watching it right now!


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 11, 2014)

My menfolk are bombarding me with marathoning Mythbusters. I really like the show but i don't like it on ALL the time.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Apr 14, 2014)

Bizarre Foods- Chile


----------



## Oona (Apr 14, 2014)

Done the Impossible, a Firefly Documentary


----------



## nykspree8 (Apr 14, 2014)

Game of Thrones s4 ep2...for the 3rd time


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 15, 2014)

Odd Thomas. I love the book series. The movie is pretty darned good.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 15, 2014)

I've started watching The Office (not the UK version though I may watch that one as well), and I love it!


----------



## Oona (Apr 15, 2014)

Clerks II ...


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Apr 15, 2014)

Bizarre Foods America- Iowa


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 16, 2014)

_Portrait of Lotte - 0 to 14 years in 4 min. (The Original)_
Man films his daughter every week from birth to 14 years of age... very cool! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UH1x5aRtjSQ


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Apr 18, 2014)

Washington Nationals vs. St. Louis Cardinals


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Apr 19, 2014)

The Ten Commandments


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 19, 2014)

Pramface. I need some funny.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Apr 21, 2014)

Bam's Bad Ass Game Show


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 21, 2014)

Look who's talking.. I haven't seen this in many years.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 22, 2014)

the series finale of IT Crowd. So funny, but sad it's over.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Apr 23, 2014)

Unwrapped: Good 4 You


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 23, 2014)

The Family. I have been wanting to see it just cuz of who is in it


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 25, 2014)

Not right this second but at night and most certainly on THIS night...

*House of Cards*


Oh my word, Kevin Spacey's character is so manipulative, vindictive, unethical, etc, yet you are rooting for the guy. Really great cast and acting.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 26, 2014)

Been watching Freaks and Geeks on Netflix! Love that show. Old school, but good.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Apr 26, 2014)

St. Louis Cardinals vs Pittsburgh Pirates


----------



## largenlovely (May 6, 2014)

season 7 of Psych was just added to Netflix and I'm finishing up the finale after having a major marathon since I discovered they had another season. I love psych <3


----------



## Iannathedriveress (May 28, 2014)

Bizarre Foods America- US Virgin Islands


----------



## HottiMegan (May 29, 2014)

The Sopranos.. it's on prime now


----------



## Anjula (May 29, 2014)

Shaman King :blush:


----------



## Snow Angel (May 29, 2014)

The mid-day news


----------



## HottiMegan (May 30, 2014)

Season 7 of Doctor Who


----------



## x0emnem0x (May 30, 2014)

Been watching a whole lot of The Office (US).


----------



## Iannathedriveress (May 31, 2014)

Rural Evening News


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jun 1, 2014)

Batman 1989


----------



## Snow Angel (Jun 1, 2014)

Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory 1971


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 1, 2014)

Orange is the New Black, in preps for season 2


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 1, 2014)

Just finished watching the latest Game of Thrones. I promise no spoilers for the Unsullied.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jun 2, 2014)

HottiMegan said:


> Orange is the New Black, in preps for season 2



I CAN'T WAIT!!!!



CastingPearls said:


> Just finished watching the latest Game of Thrones. I promise no spoilers for the Unsullied.



I need to watch this bad to see what all the hype is about... I'll probably get addicted like everyone else.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jun 2, 2014)

Hungry Investors


----------



## Snow Angel (Jun 4, 2014)

The Carson Daly Show


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 6, 2014)

The Fresh Prince Of Bel Aire


----------



## Snow Angel (Jun 6, 2014)

The same thing that Swamptoad is watching, The Fresh Prince Of Bel Aire.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 7, 2014)

Animal Planet's Treehouse Masters


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jun 7, 2014)

*Orange is the New Black* Season 2 Baby!!!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jun 7, 2014)

Awakenings

I haven't watched this movie in years, I forgot how much I like it!


----------



## MattB (Jun 8, 2014)

The Exorcist. Is it wrong to feel all warm and fuzzy while watching The Exorcist? Dang, I love this movie...


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 8, 2014)

Orange season 2 also


----------



## Snow Angel (Jun 8, 2014)

The Cosby Show


----------



## Snow Angel (Jun 9, 2014)

the old tv show Friends


----------



## firefly (Jun 9, 2014)

Fringe, season five


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jun 9, 2014)

Just finished Orange is the New Black Season 2, and cause I'm so happy with how it ended I am cross posting this to the What Are You Happy About Today thread, because it made me happy and the last episode was badass!


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jun 9, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> Just finished Orange is the New Black Season 2, and cause I'm so happy with how it ended I am cross posting this to the What Are You Happy About Today thread, because it made me happy and the last episode was badass!



OMG I LOVED the ending! I was sooo happy when I realized what was going to happen... lol


----------



## MattB (Jun 9, 2014)

Day Two of dusting off the DVD collection, doing some work emails and watching The Commitments.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jun 9, 2014)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> OMG I LOVED the ending! I was sooo happy when I realized what was going to happen... lol



Me too, and then just Rosa. Such a badass. I was so happy.


----------



## luvmybhm (Jun 12, 2014)

sesame street on netflix...it pretty much streams all day for the baby.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 13, 2014)

A Daughter's Nightmare (Lifetime Movie)


----------



## Snow Angel (Jun 20, 2014)

Untold stories of the er


----------



## EMH1701 (Jun 20, 2014)

Vampire Diaries. I needed a new show since mine have gone on hiatus.


----------



## Snow Angel (Jun 21, 2014)

Omg! Emt!
.....


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 21, 2014)

i need a new show- one that won't leave me bored- one that won't make me think too much- or make my eyes sore

<sung to the tune of huey louise- i need a new drug>


----------



## Saoirse (Jun 24, 2014)

I remember watching reruns on PBS when I was young (along with Keeping Up Appearances, Blackadder, The Vicar of Dibley and others lol) but I was too young to catch most of the sexual jokes. I found the whole series on Youtube and Ive been watching a few episodes every night before bed. ITS HILARIOUS!!! Im love all of the characters, but I have a great fondness for Mr. Mash, the maintenance man (sadly he's only in the first 3 seasons). Mr. Humphries gets me giggling a lot too!


----------



## Saisha (Jun 24, 2014)

Saoirse said:


> I remember watching reruns on PBS when I was young (along with Keeping Up Appearances, Blackadder, The Vicar of Dibley and others lol) but I was too young to catch most of the sexual jokes. I found the whole series on Youtube and Ive been watching a few episodes every night before bed. ITS HILARIOUS!!! Im love all of the characters, but I have a great fondness for Mr. Mash, the maintenance man (sadly he's only in the first 3 seasons). Mr. Humphries gets me giggling a lot too!



I love British comedies - sure wish they made them more like they use to! My local library recently got in the full set of the AYBS series and it was awesome to see all of them again  Mr. Humphries is fantastic!!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jun 26, 2014)

So seeing as how my boyfriends a little older, he has seen a list of classic movies that I've not. So the past two weeks I've seen: Willow, Monthy Python and the Holy Grail, Top Secret, The Man Who Knew Too Little, among a couple of others. Let's just say he is awesome and I loved these movies. 

As for TV shows... we're thinking about starting up The Killers or whatever that show is on Netflix possibly. So we'll see.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 26, 2014)

Pretty Little Liars on Netflix.. a guilty pleasure..


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jun 27, 2014)

HottiMegan said:


> Pretty Little Liars on Netflix.. a guilty pleasure..



Best show! But I am so annoyed with it. Not only the fact that we don't really know the whole story of A or the A movement, but they're renewed it for TWO MORE SEASONS. LIKE AM I GOING TO BE 80 BY THE TIME I FIGURE OUT THE WHOLE STORY? :doh:


----------



## bayone (Jun 27, 2014)

The finale of the Errol Flynn _Robin Hood_. It's a long weekend for us and spouse is in a classic-movie mood.


----------



## Saisha (Jun 27, 2014)

Not a t.v. show or movie but wasn't sure where else to post this - beautiful video - little girl's smile towards the end is just awesome and breath-taking -

http://www.wimp.com/beautifuldance/


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jun 28, 2014)

Bizarre Foods America- New Mexico


----------



## Deacone (Jun 29, 2014)

Really enjoying the series Continuum. It's taken me a while to get around to watch it; but i've pretty much binge watched the first season.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jun 30, 2014)

Old Boy .. the original! not the remake


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jul 1, 2014)

Season 2 premier of Under the Dome


----------



## Snow Angel (Jul 1, 2014)

Wheel Of Fortune


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jul 4, 2014)

France vs Germany World Cup Match


----------



## MattB (Jul 4, 2014)

Bram Stoker's Dracula... :bow:

I love it as much today as when it came out, and I still think Keanu Reeves' performance is terrible.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 4, 2014)

More Pretty Little Liars, i have a hard time stopping this show.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jul 9, 2014)

Has anyone watched Comedians in cars getting coffee with Jerry Seinfled? Most of the webisodes are hilarious. A few of them are not funny, but a big majority of them are very very funny.

http://comediansincarsgettingcoffee.com/don-rickles-you-ll-never-play-the-copa


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 9, 2014)

The final season of Big Love.. once that series is done, Sopranos and or 6 Feet Under...


----------



## Saisha (Jul 9, 2014)

Murder She Wrote - Season 3


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jul 9, 2014)

Inside the Walking Dead


----------



## MattB (Jul 14, 2014)

4:40 in the afternoon on a pleasant Monday, doing some work, and watching....what else?

Insidious.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jul 14, 2014)

Watching Clueless for the first time.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jul 15, 2014)

Watched Die Hard 2 tonight and then Red vs. Blue on Netflix with the love... love that series. As does my boyfriend!


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jul 18, 2014)

Pawnography


----------



## spookytwigg (Jul 18, 2014)

Haven't got my brain screwed in at the moment so I'm watching scrubs as background noise (i'm on series 3).


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 20, 2014)

The Incredibles. I love this movie. After the move, Sopranos. (the kids go to bed after the movie)


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 20, 2014)

Beneath the Planet of the Apes


----------



## luvmybhm (Jul 20, 2014)

During vacation my nieces got me hooked on Once Upon a Time. I am on episode 11 of season 1.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 20, 2014)

Cedar Cove.. I discovered it on Netflix. I read most of the series of books.


----------



## 362436 (Jul 20, 2014)

I like things that go boom. 

This makes me happy: Guns and Explosions

You're welcome.


----------



## Saisha (Jul 21, 2014)

Finished watching Live and Let Die and now going to watch Island In The Sky.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jul 21, 2014)

Idris Elba: King of Speed


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jul 21, 2014)

My life fall apart.


----------



## Saisha (Jul 21, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> My life fall apart.



(((((((((((((((biggest hugs to you sweetie))))))))))))))


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 27, 2014)

WWE Smackdown, a nice bit of wrestling to start off my sunday.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jul 28, 2014)

Sherlock! It's a bloody brilliant show!


----------



## ODFFA (Aug 2, 2014)

Meet the Sloths


----------



## BigCutieMargot (Aug 3, 2014)

New girl reruns on netflix!


----------



## Deven (Aug 4, 2014)

The Strain

I had picked up the books during my first semester at Penn State. The second one was sitting on a library shelf I was near, and I didn't realize it was part of a series.

So far, it's pretty good. It even has Sean Astin in the cast (Samwise from The Lord of the Rings.)

I don't know how much they will follow the books, but so far, so good!


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Aug 4, 2014)

The Fifth Element


----------



## x0emnem0x (Aug 5, 2014)

I've been a midst Kitchen Nightmares, Miami Ink, and Duck Dynasty... rofl.


----------



## Oona (Aug 6, 2014)

Re-watching Bones for the nth time because I freaking love this show!


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 6, 2014)

Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets


----------



## spookytwigg (Aug 7, 2014)

And now for something completely different. (doesn't matter how many times I see it, always brilliant).


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 12, 2014)

spookytwigg said:


> And now for something completely different. (doesn't matter how many times I see it, always brilliant).



Make tea not love  

View attachment maketeanotlove.jpg


----------



## Deacone (Aug 12, 2014)

A LOT of Continuum.


----------



## spookytwigg (Aug 12, 2014)

MsBrightside said:


> Make tea not love



Hell yes! 

Currently watching Robin Williams - weapon of self destruction


----------



## Deacone (Aug 13, 2014)

Finished Continuum. 

Started watching Defiance.

I did watch Transendence today - I don't see why it got all the terrible reviews - I enjoyed it.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 22, 2014)

Disappeared.. it's a great mystery show. I can't stop watching!


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Aug 22, 2014)

Wheeler Dealers: Trading Up- Brazil


----------



## spookytwigg (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm now binge watching Archer, I think I kind of love it.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Aug 22, 2014)

Watching 13 Going On 30 right now,love,love,love this movie!


----------



## FionaForemost (Aug 22, 2014)

HottiMegan said:


> Disappeared.. it's a great mystery show. I can't stop watching!



oooo...I'm a sucker for a good mystery show! Where are you watching? (Netflix, Amazon, network site?)

I just re-joined Netflix to watch their season of The Killing. I haven't started it yet, I'm trying to decide if I want to re-watch the previous 3 seasons first.

In the meantime, I'm *finally* watching Bob's Burgers and also unwatched seasons of Toddlers & Tiaras. (one of my train wreck shows. I want to look away and I can't.)


----------



## EMH1701 (Aug 22, 2014)

I just finished watching Thelma and Louise.

I'm also trying to catch up with Defiance Season 2. I'm on episode 9.


----------



## Deacone (Aug 23, 2014)

Doctor Whooooooooooo


----------



## spookytwigg (Aug 24, 2014)

Deacone said:


> Doctor Whooooooooooo



Was it good? I'm still a series behind but I love Cappaldi in the other things I've seen him in. I have quite high hopes.


----------



## balletguy (Aug 30, 2014)

Tales from the crypt.


----------



## FionaForemost (Aug 30, 2014)

binge watching (er...re-watching) Criminal Minds. Amazing how dated the early eps are even though they aren't that old.


----------



## Deacone (Aug 30, 2014)

spookytwigg said:


> Was it good? I'm still a series behind but I love Cappaldi in the other things I've seen him in. I have quite high hopes.



it was indeed very good. I love Capaldi, he brings a lovely fresh approach to the whole Doctor Who being old again thing lol.

I'm currently binge watching the last season of True Blood.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Aug 30, 2014)

Top Gear: Cars of the People


----------



## MattB (Aug 30, 2014)

Grease.

(Which is apparently the word that I heard...)


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Sep 8, 2014)

Lady Valor: The Kristen Beck Story


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 9, 2014)

Californication.. watching the whole series on Netflix


----------



## spookytwigg (Sep 9, 2014)

Peep show. 

Half of it is cringeworthy but also incredibly good.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 9, 2014)

The Good Wife.
I'm enjoying it. Just watching the pilot right now on Prime.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Sep 10, 2014)

The Birdcage


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 14, 2014)

Sunday afternoon Football


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Sep 15, 2014)

Watching Brave


----------



## Deacone (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm watching Defiance!


----------



## flyingsolo101 (Sep 16, 2014)

I cannot stop watching the extended episode of last Thursday's @midnight!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Sep 16, 2014)

In between Sherlock and Once Upon a Time.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 17, 2014)

Running through the Big Bang Theory seasons (at 5 right now). Also lost in the beginning of season 2 of Game of Thrones. Otherwise, it's just whatever I find on TV. Just switched to XFinity, and enjoying the HBO channels for movies.


----------



## spookytwigg (Sep 18, 2014)

Dracula dead and loving it. A film I love far more than it probably deserves.


----------



## MattB (Sep 21, 2014)

Man City v. Chelsea


----------



## Fattitude1 (Sep 21, 2014)

NY Giants beating Houston Texans


----------



## lille (Sep 21, 2014)

Slowly making my way through Supernatural on Netflix.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Sep 21, 2014)

Always Sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## Oona (Sep 22, 2014)

Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire


----------



## spookytwigg (Sep 23, 2014)

QI, because it doesn't matter how many times I've seen it.


----------



## Deacone (Sep 23, 2014)

Season 4 of Breaking Bad


----------



## Deacone (Sep 25, 2014)

Ross Noble The headspace cowboy


----------



## spookytwigg (Sep 25, 2014)

The IT crowd, for the 100th or so time.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Sep 25, 2014)

spookytwigg said:


> The IT crowd, for the 100th or so time.



I loved the IT Crowd!! Are you sure it's plugged in? LOL


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm watching reruns of "Reba"


----------



## spookytwigg (Sep 26, 2014)

Philip k Dick a day in the death of.
A really interesting documentary about one of my favourite writers.


----------



## great bear (Sep 26, 2014)

Watching showtime's Penny Dredful.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Sep 26, 2014)

Transparent


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 26, 2014)

Happily Never After on Discovery ID


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 27, 2014)

The Prestige


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 27, 2014)

Dave Chapelle 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2ASPUkkHMs[/ame]


----------



## ODFFA (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm about to sit down to a few old episodes of Celebrity Rehab. Whyyyy, you ask? Because I absolutely adore Shelly Sprague. Adore <3







(Also, I've grown to enjoy shouting insults at Gary Busey to my screen *shrugs*)


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Oct 3, 2014)

Watching Gotham


----------



## supersizebbw (Oct 4, 2014)

My Mad Fat Diary - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2407574/?ref_=nv_sr_1


----------



## Deacone (Oct 5, 2014)

Watching the latest Castle episode


----------



## spookytwigg (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey ash whatcha playing?

Heyash.Com 

Kinda spam viewed loads of episodes of this.


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 6, 2014)

Watching "Safe Harbor"


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Oct 6, 2014)

The Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 6, 2014)

Kick Ass 2


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 6, 2014)

Once upon a Time.


----------



## spookytwigg (Oct 7, 2014)

Doctor who series 7 has finally shown up on Netflix.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm watching last week's episode of SVU. I love this show.


----------



## supersizebbw (Oct 7, 2014)

Downton Abbey - catching up with the current season


----------



## Deacone (Oct 8, 2014)

The Strain! It's really damn good!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 8, 2014)

The Frozen Ground with Nicholas Cage. It's on Netflix


----------



## spookytwigg (Oct 8, 2014)

Deacone said:


> The Strain! It's really damn good!



Is that the Guillermo Del Torro thing? I've been meaning to start that.


----------



## Twilley (Oct 8, 2014)

MST3K: Revenge of the Creature


----------



## spookytwigg (Oct 8, 2014)

They only put half of series 7 on Netflix, what kind of savage would do that?

So yeah, rewatching dollhouse instead.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 8, 2014)

Spooky, is that dollhouse as in 'Welcome to the Dollhouse"?


I'm watching Judge Judy


----------



## Deacone (Oct 8, 2014)

Probably Dollhouse as in 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dollhouse_%28TV_series%29

Which was cancelled far too soon, just another of Joss Whedon's stuff  AHEM FIREFLY

I really loved Dollhouse  <3 Topher.


----------



## spookytwigg (Oct 8, 2014)

Deacone said:


> Probably Dollhouse as in
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dollhouse_%28TV_series%29
> 
> ...


This is indeed the Dollhouse. It was cut short, not as short as firefly but still given way less than it deserved. 

Pretty much everyone on the cast is brilliant, it's well worth a watch (and being 2 series long is slightly less heart wrenching in its shortness).


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Oct 8, 2014)

Watching The Flash


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Oct 8, 2014)

Just finished watching Nashville....Anyone else love that show as much as i do? I am obsessed with the music in it...and it makes me want to move to Nashville. Got to visit there once... DYING to go back!

Now- Epic ink. I enjoy these tattoo shows! I don't have one myself... maybe some day!


----------



## Deacone (Oct 9, 2014)

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Watching The Flash




Oooh! How was it?


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Oct 9, 2014)

Deacone said:


> Oooh! How was it?



Pretty good in my opinion


----------



## Oona (Oct 10, 2014)

Pitch Perfect

For the 100th time this week. hehe


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 10, 2014)

We're watching Homefront. I like a good Jason Statham movie.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 11, 2014)

The movie Session 9


----------



## supersizebbw (Oct 14, 2014)

The Good Wife - Catching up on the current season


----------



## MattB (Oct 14, 2014)

Watching Tattoo Nightmares while working. Thinking about getting a cover up done...


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm watching A Long Way Down. I started it up on Netflix cuz of who is in it. It's pretty good. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0458413/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_8


----------



## GhostEater (Oct 14, 2014)

I've been marathoning Parks and Recreation for the past week.

I've also been going through Dr Who Season 8. I actually created a bingo card for it that I might post later on. I'm up to the spooky episode and I've almost got bingo three different ways.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Oct 14, 2014)

GhostEater said:


> I've been marathoning Parks and Recreation for the past week.



Mmmm. Best show ever! <3


----------



## spookytwigg (Oct 15, 2014)

Finished Dollhouse and now I need to decide what to watch next. Kinda tempted to re-watch Buffy.


----------



## Deacone (Oct 15, 2014)

I finally finished watching the last season of Breaking Bad. Wow - so good


----------



## spookytwigg (Oct 15, 2014)

I really still love breaking bad, I'm thinking of starting again. I can't think of another series that's come anywhere near it.

Just watched Joss Whedon's version of Much ado about nothing, it was excellent.


----------



## Deacone (Oct 15, 2014)

I just watched the first 2 episodes of the Flash. That was rather awesome!  I realllllly need to catch up on Arrow though lol


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Oct 15, 2014)

Patriot Games


----------



## spookytwigg (Oct 16, 2014)

I've restarted Buffy. 

That's me set for the next couple months.


----------



## Dansinfool (Oct 16, 2014)

American Horror- Freak Show


----------



## supersizebbw (Oct 16, 2014)

Dansinfool said:


> American Horror- Freak Show



Me too! About to catchup with last night's episode.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 17, 2014)

supersizebbw said:


> Me too! About to catchup with last night's episode.




It will be my turn to do that tomorrow!


Tonight it's the 1st Resident Evil - her running up the wall and kicking that zombie dog in the mouth is awesome


----------



## balletguy (Oct 17, 2014)

The latest South Park...its freeking funny


----------



## x0emnem0x (Oct 18, 2014)

Jon has got me hooked on Dexter, I know the show is over but I've yet to watch it. I'm 2 episodes in and ready for more!


----------



## balletguy (Oct 18, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> Jon has got me hooked on Dexter, I know the show is over but I've yet to watch it. I'm 2 episodes in and ready for more!



Hell of a 1st season


Im watching an old Columbo


----------



## Oona (Oct 18, 2014)

Gone in 60 Seconds


----------



## GhostEater (Oct 18, 2014)

Just finished watching Rise of the Planet of the Apes. There were a few flaws, namely the timeskips and a few of the more obvious callbacks. My biggest issue is how Caesar controlled the apes without them all having learned sign language but I can let that pass.

But it was fun ride. Would watch again.


----------



## Dansinfool (Oct 18, 2014)

supersizebbw said:


> Me too! About to catchup with last night's episode.



I'm so loving Twisty the Clown...LOL


----------



## MattB (Oct 19, 2014)

Survivorman is on in the background.


----------



## _overture (Oct 19, 2014)

watching parks and rec for like... the third time now. I find this show so soothing.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 20, 2014)

Full House- my kids do this to me


----------



## Snow Angel (Oct 21, 2014)

Late night show with Seth Meyers


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Oct 21, 2014)

Laverne Cox Presents The T Word


----------



## spookytwigg (Oct 21, 2014)

Halfway through season 2 of Buffy now, it's got to the point where the episodes are all really good.


----------



## MattB (Oct 21, 2014)

Bangers and Thrash, a metal video show...


----------



## flyingsolo101 (Oct 22, 2014)

The Legend of Korra. I just found out that it's on Amazon Prime Instant and it's just as good as Avatar: The Last Airbender! Also, the video game looks quite good.


----------



## flyingsolo101 (Oct 22, 2014)

Just kidding. IGN gave the video game a 4.2/10


----------



## Deacone (Oct 23, 2014)

flyingsolo101 said:


> Just kidding. IGN gave the video game a 4.2/10



that's sad. All the reviews on Steam said that it was quite good - with a sorta Batman Arkham-style fighting experience. 

But for that price - I won't be buying it unless on sale 

And I've been watching Highschool Of The Dead(boobies).

I'm sad there is no second season


----------



## shadowedmorning (Oct 23, 2014)

Been watching Supernatural, halfway through Season 9, but that means I'll have to wait a while for Season 10 since it's already a few weeks in. 

Also keeping up with Gotham, been pretty good so far.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Oct 24, 2014)

The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 24, 2014)

Getting ready to watch "Once upon a Time" on Netflix - Have been watching it off and on for a while.. starting where I left off.


----------



## MattB (Oct 25, 2014)

The original Amityville Horror with all of its beardly greatness.

Stephen King's IT is on soon too...


----------



## Deacone (Oct 25, 2014)

Ohio Lady said:


> Getting ready to watch "Once upon a Time" on Netflix - Have been watching it off and on for a while.. starting where I left off.



I love Once Upon A Time 


Today I've caught up with Castle, Big Bang Theory, The Flash and Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 25, 2014)

My bf and I have been watching Vampire Diaries together on Netflix- 4th season (no I'm not kidding....we really do) :blush:

We have both decided that Stephon has gotten to be a big pussy and had to quit watching for a while.....no I'm not kidding again. 

It's really quite funny....stupid hair, vampire whiny pussy.

Sorry, I'm team Damon.


----------



## flyingsolo101 (Oct 26, 2014)

I got my girlfriend hooked on Avatar: The Last Airbender!


----------



## ODFFA (Oct 26, 2014)

flyingsolo101 said:


> I got my girlfriend hooked on Avatar: The Last Airbender!



:bow:

On a much-less-awesome animation note.... I decided to revisit my childhood by watching a few episodes of Animals of Farthing Wood. Mini-me never realised back then quite how cockney Fox really is :happy:


----------



## Deacone (Oct 26, 2014)

Catching up with Arrow!


----------



## MattB (Oct 29, 2014)

Game 7, for all the marbles. There is no tomorrow. Who will be crowned the World Champs? Tune in and find out!


----------



## Oona (Nov 3, 2014)

Weeds! 

Since I'm out of work till Thursday, I might as well make my time useful


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 3, 2014)

Disappeared- a show on Discovery ID


----------



## spookytwigg (Nov 4, 2014)

Still on buffy. Just started season 4 now (boo for Riley times).


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Nov 10, 2014)

CKY: The Greatest Hits


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 11, 2014)

What Would You Do? with John Quinones


----------



## penguin (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm rewatching Outlander. Next up is The Wedding, but I won't be able to watch it until after the kidling goes to bed.


----------



## spookytwigg (Nov 19, 2014)

X men days of future past. 

I really enjoyed this film, the trailers had me worried but it's probably the best of the x-men films.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 21, 2014)

Hostage with Bruce Willis


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 21, 2014)

Mr Popper's Penguins. I had to put something family-friendly on.


----------



## lille (Nov 22, 2014)

Supernatural


----------



## spookytwigg (Nov 23, 2014)

Beetlejuice!

Hey mister tally man, tally my bananas.


----------



## MattB (Dec 10, 2014)

Watching Ink Master...


----------



## spookytwigg (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm currently watching Horrible Histories... Cause I'm a grown up.


----------



## balletguy (Dec 13, 2014)

Just got into The Blacklist...love it


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Dec 13, 2014)

Grumpy Cat's Worst Christmas Ever


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 14, 2014)

The Graham Norton show..... Good Sunday night viewing.


----------



## supersizebbw (Dec 16, 2014)

Watching reruns of 15 storeys High...what a brilliant show it was.


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 17, 2014)

Cheers.......


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 18, 2014)

Thelma and Louise


----------



## one2one (Dec 18, 2014)

CMT Crossroads with Taylor Swift and Def Leppard. I miss the 80s.


----------



## Deacone (Dec 19, 2014)

Been watching Marco Polo on Netflix. Really good


----------



## spookytwigg (Dec 19, 2014)

Monty Python's meaning of life. 

One of our young friends had never seen it and that's a travesty (even if it's not as amazing as the other films)


----------



## MattB (Dec 20, 2014)

An ancient SNL with Tom Hanks and Aerosmith, on VHS no less...


----------



## MattB (Dec 24, 2014)

Doing vocal warmups with the "Zen Of Screaming" DVD. Spending this Christmas tracking vocals.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Dec 24, 2014)

A Christmas Story


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 26, 2014)

Just finished Dexter so I've been watching American Horror Story: Coven in preparation for catching up to AHS: Freakshow. Jon also wants me to watch Firefly which I've seen some of, so eventually that'll be playing.


----------



## spookytwigg (Dec 26, 2014)

Watch all the firefly! In fact that's probably what I'm gonna do with my next few days.


----------



## MattB (Dec 27, 2014)

*Senators* vs. Red Wings


----------



## supersizebbw (Dec 28, 2014)

Masters of Sex - season 2 marathon


----------



## MattB (Jan 1, 2015)

Carrie (1976) on Netflix...


----------



## Deacone (Jan 3, 2015)

How To Train Your Dragon 2 on bluray! yaaaaay


----------



## fuelingfire (Jan 3, 2015)

New Girl season 3


----------



## MattB (Jan 3, 2015)

My choices were between a documentary on Nikola Tesla, or one on Lemmy. 

I chose Lemmy.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 4, 2015)

Dallas Buyers Club


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 4, 2015)

Devil's Due- it sucks so far


----------



## spookytwigg (Jan 5, 2015)

A bit of fry and Laurie. One of my favourite old sketch shows (that's not Monty Python)


----------



## Deacone (Jan 5, 2015)

American Horror Story!


----------



## supersizebbw (Jan 5, 2015)

Hell on Wheels - I'm so in love with Anson Mount! :wubu:


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 6, 2015)

Finally finished up Dexter. Now I've started Firefly! So far so good. Sad it's only got one season.


----------



## spookytwigg (Jan 6, 2015)

As I'm all ill and stuff I'm watching lots of adventure time.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 6, 2015)

Breakfast on Pluto


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 7, 2015)

Right now I'm watching Little Women: LA on Lifetime, recording "My 600 pound life", the follow up show and at 10 I'm recording Top Chef and American Horror Show. Yeah, I watch too much TV.

Did anyone watch The Missing? I loved it.


----------



## Deacone (Jan 9, 2015)

I splurged my way through 3 seasons of American Horror Story, now I will be watching Bates Motel


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 9, 2015)

X-men: Days of Future Past


----------



## Lamia (Jan 10, 2015)

Parks and Recreation and it's over and I am sad, but the new season starts soon so


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 11, 2015)

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 11, 2015)

Packers vs Cowboys


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 11, 2015)

So almost done with Firefly. Next is probably Supernatural and possibly some Arrow... lots of shows to watch. I am thankful for Netflix.


----------



## Gspoon (Jan 12, 2015)

Edge of Tomorrow, this movie so far is sick! Hope it keeps up.


----------



## Victoria08 (Jan 12, 2015)

Binge watching American Horror Story: Coven


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 14, 2015)

Top Gear Patagonia Special


----------



## MattB (Jan 16, 2015)

Dark Shadows


----------



## Deacone (Jan 17, 2015)

Sons of Anarchy Season 2


----------



## supersizebbw (Jan 18, 2015)

The Good Wife - catching up with the last two episodes


----------



## Victoria08 (Jan 18, 2015)

NFC Championship. 

Not exactly going the way I want it to.


----------



## MattB (Jan 18, 2015)

I am notorious for liking things way after they are first popular...

Starting Mad Men, season 2. Dang this is a good show.


----------



## spookytwigg (Jan 19, 2015)

It's always sunny in Philadelphia.

It shouldn't be good, but it's genius.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 29, 2015)

Wheeler Dealers: Audi TT


----------



## mermaid8 (Jan 29, 2015)

I know what I'll be watching tonight....abc Thursday night.....thank god grey's, scandal, and how to get away with murder are back!


----------



## MattB (Jan 29, 2015)

Finished Season 6 of Mad Men. Binge watched the whole series up to this point. Now to get caught up on S7 before the last half airs in the spring. 

I've pretty much decided to cancel my cable sometime soon, I haven't watched this much TV in years and it's almost all through the AppleTV.


----------



## supersizebbw (Jan 29, 2015)

Watching AHS Asylum again .... in order to get Freak Show out of my head which was by far (for me) the worst of all the AHS seasons.


----------



## Deacone (Jan 29, 2015)

Halfway through Season 4 of Sons of Anarchy


----------



## spookytwigg (Jan 29, 2015)

Started Arrested Development again, cause why start a series I've never seen when I can watch this again.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 30, 2015)

Finishing the last few episodes of Firefly and then onto Supernatural or Arrow...


----------



## mermaid8 (Jan 30, 2015)

Watching last nights episode of reign. I love any show set in the medieval/ dark ages period; the drama, the clothing, the royal intrigue it is all so thrilling.


----------



## Oona (Feb 4, 2015)

mermaid8 said:


> Watching last nights episode of reign. I love any show set in the medieval/ dark ages period; the drama, the clothing, the royal intrigue it is all so thrilling.



I freaking loved that show. I blew through it so fast. I wish there was more of it.


----------



## MattB (Feb 6, 2015)

Breaking Bad, binge watching. I think I'm on season 3...


----------



## mermaid8 (Feb 6, 2015)

Real time with Bill Maher - time for my weekly dose of political humor!


----------



## MattB (Feb 7, 2015)

Watching a documentary on the Russian meteor strike, waiting for my caffeine to kick in.


----------



## spookytwigg (Feb 8, 2015)

Just started on community, enjoying it so far.


----------



## MattB (Feb 8, 2015)

Breaking Bad binge continues...


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 9, 2015)

Latest episode of The Walking Dead


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 9, 2015)

The Saint .


----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 10, 2015)

Bates Motel Season 2 is on Netflix! So that, of course.  and caught in the middle of Supernatural, too.


----------



## Deacone (Feb 11, 2015)

Nearing the end of Season 6 of Sons of Anarchy


----------



## MattB (Feb 12, 2015)

Finally finished Breaking Bad. Outstanding!


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 13, 2015)

Be My Valentine Charlie Brown


----------



## Oona (Feb 14, 2015)

Tank Girl &#9829;


----------



## MattB (Feb 16, 2015)

Watching hockey, Sens vs. Carolina.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 18, 2015)

Classic Car Rescue: Ferrari Mondial


----------



## TwilightStarr (Feb 20, 2015)

Fifty Shades of Grey


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 20, 2015)

Soldier's Girl


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 20, 2015)

Better Call Saul, on AMC


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Feb 20, 2015)

Oona said:


> Tank Girl &#9829;



hell yes Oona...that's my movie lady crush right there.

About to watch Chariots of the Gods, cuz if there's two things i dig, they're history and friggin aliens!


----------



## Oona (Feb 21, 2015)

ClashCityRocker said:


> hell yes Oona...that's my movie lady crush right there.



She's been my lady movie crush since I was 13. My husband just realized THAT is where I get a hint of my random stylings from.


----------



## MattB (Feb 21, 2015)

Spending the afternoon in the La-Z Boy, watching The Commitments.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 22, 2015)

Watching Normal


----------



## Oona (Feb 22, 2015)

Dexter... again!


----------



## 1love_emily (Feb 22, 2015)

I just started watching "Lost" on Netflix, so that's my series. 

I'm also watching a lot of "Ted Talks" on YouTube.


----------



## MattB (Feb 23, 2015)

Wow. The clothes, the emotion, the secrecy, the tears. The not knowing what the results will be...The whole world hangs on every moment.




Best episode of Bar Rescue ever!


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 23, 2015)

Carlotta..


----------



## TwilightStarr (Feb 24, 2015)

Mi Vida Loca


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 26, 2015)

I watched 'What We Do in the Shadows'. It's a comedic horror like Shawn of the Dead.

Best movie I have seen in YEARS!!!! I spent most of the movie with my hands clapped over my mouth so I wouldn't laugh hysterically.

As a gamer, all the tropes were touched on. The acting was hilarious, and the plot was actually very well executed, including making it like a 'real' documentary.

10/10 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It is a small movie from New Zealand that is only small released. Apparently they are doing a kick starter to do a bigger launch...I'm so kicking into that...!!!


----------



## MattB (Feb 28, 2015)

Goodfellas for the 100th time at least on Netflix.

I do believe I'm bored again.


----------



## MattB (Feb 28, 2015)

Now I have The Shining going...classic movie day.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 2, 2015)

About to watch the Lifetime Movie "Kept Woman". 

I just want to hug who ever made this movie, it's like they took my love for the 1950's and the show Criminal Minds, then put them together in one movie!!


----------



## MattB (Mar 3, 2015)

Senators are playing Minnesota. It's tied at the time of this post.


----------



## MattB (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm supposed to be installing new quarter round trim in my rec room, but instead I'm watching Father Ted.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 8, 2015)

Wheeler Dealers: Lincoln Continental


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 17, 2015)

Forensic Files


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 17, 2015)

The Fault In Our Stars


----------



## fuelingfire (Mar 17, 2015)

House of Cards season 3


----------



## Deacone (Mar 18, 2015)

Catching up on Elementary


----------



## Oona (Mar 19, 2015)

Currently sick (and feeling like death) so I'm in bed watching Freakshow on Netflix


----------



## ODFFA (Mar 22, 2015)

I have discovered Tamar & (Vince = :wubu: )

Don't cur what anyone says, this shit is jam packed full of serotonin ^_^

View attachment 2015-03-22_1123.png


----------



## balletguy (Mar 22, 2015)

last man on earth


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 30, 2015)

Home Alone 2


----------



## luvmybhm (Apr 29, 2015)

balletguy said:


> last man on earth



you know, i started watching this...but then it got painful. it is a fun concept, but he plays it just TOO far. i stopped watching.

during the day i pretty much leave the tv on either kids shows or music channel. when i am up at night i tend to catch up on my tv/movies. (i guess there is a perk to being unable to sleep). there are a few shows i like to watch at their actual time, but not many.

i watched the finale of face off. not who i expected to win, but i was ok with it since she is good too and has been consistent throughout.

i watched agents of shield tonight. it has been a bit muddled the last few episodes as they scurry to tie in to the upcoming ultron movie, but hopefully they can pull it back together. i will be interested in how they continue on after ultron.

hub and i watched flash tonight as well. this has turned out to be a really decent show. tonight is when everything pretty much came out into the open. i am waiting to see how the crap hitis the fan next week. 

i usually watch ru-paul drag race online when i am up at night. i love those queens! i am all about ginger minj for the win!


----------



## Iannathedriveress (May 5, 2015)

New Girls on the Block


----------



## FlashHeart (May 6, 2015)

Loving elementary, person of interest and blacklist at the moment. Last marathons I did though would have been Stargate and xfiles. Looking at rewatching scrubs again soon


----------



## MattB (May 15, 2015)

Singin' In The Rain


----------



## FlashHeart (May 15, 2015)

Oh I recently started watching wrestling again too  so smackdown and raw lol


----------



## MattB (May 22, 2015)

Survivorman: Bigfoot


----------



## veggieforever (May 23, 2015)

*Jeremy Kyle... Excellent breakfast time viewing! UK show and not US version. The man irritates me but for some reason I cant change the channel...*


----------



## Yakatori (May 31, 2015)

I sometimes watch those too. Not on TV, too much, but if I'm feeling a bit bored and looking at the weird end of YouTube for a while.

But, honestly, I struggle with it. Because, deep down, I know it's exploitative; it's hard not to just think of the children, when it involves them. Although, frankly, it's not like the choice of being on the show or not will have any meaningful effect on their lives. Except for, maybe, the possibility of their parent(s) getting some of the help they need, as a mostly indirect byproduct of the show-itself.

But, putting all of that aside, what's up with Jeremy Kyle yelling out "_*Oi!*_" to people like he's some kind of tough guy? I mean, should he even be allowed to...


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jun 1, 2015)

Beau introduced me to 3rd Rock from the Sun... so been watching that, and thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## BigCutieLily (Jun 1, 2015)

Old school Looney Tunes


----------



## Yakatori (Jun 3, 2015)

New season of _*Breaking Amish*_.

Although, not too sure about the new direction they're taking Jeremiah's character in? A more serious and conscientious version of...I dunno, to me, it has that feel of when, on a day-time soap-as a plot-device, a popular antagonist experiences some sort of head-trauma that totally up-ends what would be their normal behavior or motivations; i.e. _bad-person_ forgets they'are actually _bad_? (Does that even happen? Or am I just imagining it?)​


----------



## supersizebbw (Aug 17, 2015)

Just got done watching True Detective season 2, it was okay....definitely nowhere as good as season 1 which i really enjoyed. I think Vince Vaughn made a good attempt at playing a "serious" role.


----------



## MattB (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm watching Creepshow (1982).


----------



## bbwvixen1 (Sep 10, 2015)

Now: nothing 
B4 going to bed: How I met your mother


----------



## Cicely Adam (Sep 12, 2015)

Turbo the racing snail. My daughter watches it everyday!


----------



## MattB (Sep 12, 2015)

Watching a documentary on the Amityville house.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm watching Dr Jeff: Rocky Mountain Vet on Animal Planet. Love this show!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## balletguy (Sep 13, 2015)

Dance Moms. It's too funny


----------



## supersizebbw (Sep 15, 2015)

Attempted Hell on Wheels season 5...it's just so horrible, the show was really great at the start but thereafter continued to get progressively worse....just like every other show does I guess sigh.


----------



## Deacone (Sep 21, 2015)

The first season of Battlestar Galactica (2004) -


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 21, 2015)

Deacone said:


> The first season of Battlestar Galactica (2004) -


Frackin good show. So say we all.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacone (Sep 21, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Frackin good show. So say we all.




So say we all indeed.


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 21, 2015)

Deacone said:


> The first season of Battlestar Galactica (2004) -


And I bet all the FFAs were into the fat Lee episode.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 21, 2015)

Watched the teenage mutant ninja turtle movie with my cousin.

Yeah...made for preteen boys.


----------



## MattB (Sep 26, 2015)

Watching the documentary about The Wrecking Crew.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Sep 30, 2015)

Mainly right now I am watching the earlier seasons of Hell's Kitchen with my beau. Also watching the anime Berserk, and Fear the Walking Dead until Walking Dead comes back on!


----------



## Deacone (Oct 1, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> And I bet all the FFAs were into the fat Lee episode.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk



I have now got to that episode. Omg I see what you mean hahaha


----------



## supersizebbw (Oct 14, 2015)

Narcos...loved it!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Oct 20, 2015)

Cubbies Cubbies Cubbies Cubbies...


----------



## Deacone (Oct 22, 2015)

American Horror Story - Freak Show


----------



## MattB (Oct 23, 2015)

The Shining, just because I'm supposed to be working and I need some background noise.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Oct 23, 2015)

Pitch Perfect 2


----------



## Deacone (Oct 23, 2015)

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Pitch Perfect 2



I frigging love that film!

I would give you rep, but I need to spread my love around before I'm allowed to do that again lol.

I'm about to watch Castle season 8, episode 5


----------



## MattB (Oct 28, 2015)

The World Series, on mute obviously...


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Nov 3, 2015)

Set up with Netflix for the first time ever. So we're busy "catching up" on some old favorites, like...

Farscape (we're at different points of the show, she's ahead of me by a bit)
White Collar (loved this show, but never saw the first two seasons?)
Doctor Who (just started the Tennant Era)

And dabbling in a few others. Right now, just finished watching another Farscape episode. I can understand why I might get hooked to this!


----------



## MattB (Nov 6, 2015)

Paranormal Activity 2, because I miss Hallowe'en.


----------



## MattB (Nov 7, 2015)

MattB said:


> Paranormal Activity 2, because I miss Hallowe'en.



To expand on this...I binge watched the first 4 movies over the last day, as I had only seen the first two. My advice? If you have never seen any of these, just watch the extremely low budget first one and be content with that. I half expected them to actually beat a dead horse by the 4th installment.

Also, for some reason the 2nd one isn't as well received as per online reviews as the 3rd. I disagree, I think the second one was better. YMMV.


----------



## balletguy (Nov 7, 2015)

Last man on Earth


----------



## Tubbyduck (Nov 8, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Frackin good show. So say we all.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


 
Yeah I'm currently rewatching series 1 atm too! Slowly though.


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 8, 2015)

MST3K No.605 - Colossus and the Headhunters.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 8, 2015)

Donnie Brasco.

'nuff said.


----------



## dwesterny (Nov 8, 2015)

Surlysomething said:


> Donnie Brasco.
> 
> 'nuff said.



Fogetaboudit, it's a fugazzi.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 8, 2015)

"I got cancer of the prick" Haha




dwesterny said:


> Fogetaboudit, it's a fugazzi.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 9, 2015)

Hmmm...I've been watching Season Two of FARGO on Monday night and AMERICAN HORROR STORY: HOTEL on Wednesday night.

Both have been awesome but I'm digging FARGO a bit more, you betcha


Dennis


----------



## Deacone (Nov 9, 2015)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Hmmm...I've been watching Season Two of FARGO on Monday night and AMERICAN HORROR STORY: HOTEL on Wednesday night.




How awesome was AHS last week? Lady Gaga is gonna be so pissed when she finds out how many littl'uns have been turned  


I'm currently watching Blizzcon archived footage of last weekend's amazingness.


----------



## MattB (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm watching an instructional video on homebrewing. I've wanted to try this for years, but I don't drink often.


----------



## Snow Angel (Dec 1, 2015)

Christmas movies on the Hallmark channel


----------



## seavixen (Dec 1, 2015)

&#52268;&#46976;&#54620; &#50976;&#49328; / Brilliant Legacy / Shining Inheritance. I cannot not watch all of the dramas. * All of the dramas.*


----------



## canadianbbw4u (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm doing a binge of Gilmore Girls on Netflix. I've seen them all but I love it and there was rumor of it coming back:smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 1, 2015)

Dirty Jobs Collection 2 (2 disc set):happy:


----------



## Snow Angel (Dec 1, 2015)

Dr. Seuss' How the Grinch Stole Christmas with Jim Carrey playing the Grinch.


----------



## MattB (Dec 2, 2015)

Meatballs (1979)

The wackiness, oh the wackiness...


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 2, 2015)

earlier: Man v/s Wild on BBC America


----------



## Snow Angel (Dec 6, 2015)

The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm at work now but I'll be enjoying another episode of FARGO, season two, tonight...plus a bowl of some tasty stew from my crock pot for dinner.:eat1:


----------



## Snow Angel (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm watching my husband play our early Christmas gift, our xbox 360.


----------



## MattB (Dec 16, 2015)

The Science Of Stupid.

Strictly for the science.


----------



## Victoria08 (Dec 17, 2015)

10 things I hate about you. Not gonna lie, this is one of my favourite movies.


----------



## Snow Angel (Dec 17, 2015)

The Watch.


----------



## Pinkbelly (Dec 17, 2015)

American Horror Story - Freak Show, finally getting around to it.


----------



## Snow Angel (Dec 19, 2015)

what ever is on tv


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 20, 2015)

Another season of Skins on Netflix...


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 20, 2015)

Snow Angel said:


> what ever is on tv




me too! 


........


----------



## MattB (Dec 21, 2015)

Watching the Eagles biography on Netflix again.

I'd like to give it a favourable review, as I do enjoy it, but my comments must be reviewed by Mr. Henley and Mr. Frey's lawyers before they are approved for publication.


----------



## Victoria08 (Dec 23, 2015)

Random horror movies. I don't know why I do this to myself, I hate being scared.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 25, 2015)

Jon and I have been watching Rick and Morty tonight. Best show. He also is slowly introducing me to Star Wars. YES - I've never seen them. Ever.


----------



## nitewriter (Dec 25, 2015)

***White Christmas****
*******************
*****************
*************
******** 
***
*


----------



## Kristal (Dec 25, 2015)

Bells of St Mary's 

View attachment the_bells_of_st_marys.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 26, 2015)

My mom left Fox News on when she went to shower. I'm trying not to watch it, but...


----------



## Snow Angel (Jan 7, 2016)

Child Genius: Battle of the Brightest


----------



## Deacone (Jan 8, 2016)

Scorpion the TV Series


----------



## Snow Angel (Jan 12, 2016)

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 12, 2016)

Snow Angel said:


> Dawn of the Dead




co-sign!!!


----------



## supersizebbw (Jan 14, 2016)

Fargo season 2


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 14, 2016)

Been watching Roseanne with beau on Netflix.


----------



## PrincessAmanda (Jan 14, 2016)

Pretty Little Liars - its on Netflix


----------



## pagan22 (Jan 16, 2016)

I've been working through American Horror Story Freakshow. It's funny, but Coven was the best so far.


----------



## ZeldaFox (Jan 16, 2016)

Beasts of no nation.


----------



## supersizebbw (Jan 17, 2016)

American Horror Story - Hotel


----------



## pagan22 (Jan 17, 2016)

supersizebbw said:


> American Horror Story - Hotel



How are you liking this season? I haven't watched it yet but I just did finish Freakshow.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 18, 2016)

Waitress /


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 18, 2016)

pagan22 said:


> How are you liking this season? I haven't watched it yet but I just did finish Freakshow.



Same! I want to know how Hotel is.


----------



## supersizebbw (Jan 19, 2016)

pagan22 said:


> How are you liking this season? I haven't watched it yet but I just did finish Freakshow.



Just got done with Hotel. Overall it was okay, personally I thought it was better than freakshow. But imho I think the best AHS seasons were the first 3 (Asylum was my best), thereafter things started to go downhill as every show seems to do these days sigh! There is some serious eye candy in Hotel though lol!


----------



## joey86 (Jan 19, 2016)

Black adder goes forth!


----------



## supersizebbw (Jan 20, 2016)

About to catchup with The Good Wife


----------



## LumpySmile (Jan 27, 2016)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows part one... Haven't seen it before. Kind of a yawner. We'll see if I can stay awake for the whole thing


----------



## balletguy (Jan 30, 2016)

Z Nation. I want to like like it but I'm dragging.


----------



## luvmybhm (Feb 1, 2016)

Tesla-Master of Lightening. 

I got about 30 minutes in before I had to make dinner. So far it was his early life and how he and Westinghouse lit the Chicago fair. They were just getting into how he harnessed Niagara falls to generate power.

I have watched other Tesla documentaries to know he got used and ripped off from pretty much everyone he ever had business dealings with. 

This one is from PBS, so it is pretty well done. I will finish watching later. That is the joy of Roku.


----------



## MattB (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm watching Insidious again, while I wait for the caffeine to kick in so I can start a full day of nothing but guitars.

I love the intro score to this film.


----------



## LumpySmile (Feb 8, 2016)

Not being a football fan, I actually got nostalgic yesterday and found a bunch of 'This Old House' episodes on Youtube. Used to watch that a lot on Sundays when I was a teen. 

I think I liked it better before I knew what stuff costs. 

Still, I got hooked on their reimagine of a modern styled house in Cambridge, MA and I'm finishing up watching that season this morning.


----------



## MattB (Apr 8, 2016)

Finally watching Insidious 2 on Netflix...


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 11, 2016)

Just watched the second season opener of Fear the Walking Dead... love it.


----------



## lovelymars908 (Apr 16, 2016)

Steven Universe and a bunch of other cartoons from childhood.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm working on season one of THE AMERICANS and digging it so far!

Strong writing, nice acting and Richard "John Boy Walton" Thomas is in it.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Apr 18, 2016)

x0emnem0x said:


> Just watched the second season opener of Fear the Walking Dead... love it.



Yup...I think this will be a very cool series once it really gets rolling. Watching LA get napalmed was wild.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 18, 2016)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Yup...I think this will be a very cool series once it really gets rolling.



To be honest, I like it as much as TWD. Everyone's complaining how slow it is and all that, and boring cuz there isn't a bunch of zombie action - but in the Wiki they're like in the beginning of all of this, still. It's new to them, they have to introduce all of the characters, and even though some of them are annoying they are adding all the extra stuff in for later character development! I'm enjoying it! Although Chris and Alicia both kind of annoy me with their stupidity, as well as the wife who wants to save everyone...


----------



## MattB (Apr 23, 2016)

Degrassi Junior High, and having a poutine. Nothing to do with being Canadian, just a coincidence.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jun 9, 2016)

Recently finished S1 of Better Call Saul on Netflix. It was a lot better than I originally thought it would be since I was in denial that Breaking Bad ended... but it's actually really good! Like, really really good! So watch it if you haven't, or even if you haven't watched Breaking Bad, (which if you haven't, get on it!) You'll probably love it. Oh, also been watching Bob Ross since Netflix finally added something people love.


----------



## supersizebbw (Jul 4, 2016)

Trying to find time to watch the new season of OITNB


----------



## BradtW (Jul 6, 2016)

I am watchning The Walking Dead from season 1. Waiting for October...


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jul 7, 2016)

Orange is the New Black, and Malcolm in the Middle.


----------



## sun shine (Jul 7, 2016)

My little pony. 

View attachment mylittle.jpg


----------



## canadianbbw4u (Jul 10, 2016)

Just finished OITNB. Watching Big Brother, Wentworth, Ray Donovan weekly. Suits starts this week too!!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jul 12, 2016)

Finished watching the Back to the Future trilogy, I had only seen one and barely remembered it. But the series is awesome. 

Now I must finish OITNB.


----------



## Am Jim (Jul 18, 2016)

x0emnem0x said:


> Finished watching the Back to the Future trilogy, I had only seen one and barely remembered it. But the series is awesome.
> 
> Now I must finish OITNB.



I agree, some true classics!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm currently watching season three of HANNIBAL. I sometimes have trouble understanding what the actor playing Hannibal Lector (whose name escapes me now) is saying as he has a bit of an accent but I've watched a few episodes and I'm enjoying it so far.

Dennis


----------



## supersizebbw (Oct 10, 2016)

Recently got done watching American Crime Story, loved it!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 19, 2016)

Going to start watching that third debate soon!


----------



## Leem (Oct 20, 2016)

New HBO series West World. It is amazing if you like sci-fi.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Oct 21, 2016)

Season 5 of American Horror Story! Hotel.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Oct 22, 2016)

The last episode of The Walking Dead.

Suddenly I miss the excitement and intricate plot logic of Hershel's farm.


----------



## Deacone (Nov 9, 2016)

Most recent episode of Westworld. It's fucking LIT!


----------



## socrates74 (Nov 17, 2016)

Turner Classic Movies. Black n White. Has Henry Fonda in it. I will be flipping the Channel soon.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 25, 2016)

Al Pacino in Insomnia


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 30, 2017)

The first appearance of Hit Girl in action, from the movie Kick Ass. 

I find the whole movie enjoyable, but this is my favorite scene, and I find myself watching this clip on YouTube fairly frequently. It will probably always amuse me. The choice of music was perfect. 

https://youtu.be/fUdx2siotUo


----------



## Champaigne (Jul 4, 2017)

A new animated movie titled, "Sing". My daughter loves it and insists on watching it over and over again. It's nice! 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7uGHY-t80I[/ame]


----------



## BigCutieCharity (Jul 4, 2017)

I don't watch much tv! But when I do I watch the Food Network, and shows like Face Off, Americas Next Top Model, and Skin Wars


----------



## Yakatori (Jul 5, 2017)

Way behind most folks on here when it comes to TV, I search out what're supposed to the best or most under-rated series and catch them on DVD. So, please, no spoilers.

Maude's abortion-notwithstanding, I at least have known about that for a while.

Just finished season Season 1 of AMC's _Halt & Catch Fire_, which is pretty cool, I must admit; although it took me a good 4 episodes before I could say I was really hooked:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yD_kCKiSkoI[/ame]


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jul 14, 2017)

I just watched a DVD collection of MYSTERY SCIENCE THEATER 3000 episodes.

I used to watch this show religiously and haven't seen it since it went off the air years ago.

These episodes were made in the early 1990s and they're STILL freakin' hilarious!

Yes, only these guys could make a turd of a movie like TEENAGE CAVEMAN and so many others watchable.

I haven't seen the revived MYSTERY SCIENCE THEATER 3000 yet but I'm curious to.


----------



## Champaigne (Jul 31, 2017)

Breaking Dawn Part 2. For some reason, I was feeling nostalgic, and I found myself wanting some Robsten (Rob + Kristen).


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 31, 2017)

Part Confession Part Answer: 

I am new to Netflix, like a month using a borrowed login watching weird stuff on my iphone. I binge watched Frankie and Grace, The Ranch and then started on all the cartoon movies that I missed. Right now I am in love with Moana..... :wubu: I am totally fascinated by the Pacific Island influence the entire expirence. 

What else should I try on Netflix... just a warning depressing and horror are not me


----------



## ashishverma011 (Sep 19, 2017)

Just watched IT last night. Really impressive movie.


----------



## FlashHeart (Sep 22, 2017)

Been binge watching The Ranch atm and its pretty good. Apart from that Brooklyn nine nine, Batman animated and re watching Voyager


----------



## BurgerMePlease (Oct 6, 2017)

My current Netflix lineup is:
The Ranch 
Pretty Little Liars (yeah yeah I know I'll be mocked for this lol!)

Also I got my hands on copies of the whole Drew Carey series so I am rewatching those and loving it!


----------



## BurgerMePlease (Oct 6, 2017)

Also impatiently waiting for more Stranger Things and Ozark


----------



## Jeannie (Oct 6, 2017)

BurgerMePlease said:


> Also impatiently waiting for more Stranger Things and Ozark



Watched the entire season of Ozark a few weeks ago. Wasn't as good as Breaking Bad, though it had a similar feel. 
I enjoyed it enough I couldn't stop watching it. I'm also looking forward to more!


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Oct 8, 2017)

Blade Runner 2049


----------



## DragonFly (Oct 8, 2017)

Shahs of Sunset - Im apparently the only BRAVO addict here on dimensions


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Oct 15, 2017)

Alien Covenant


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 16, 2017)

Rick and Morty.


----------



## BurgerMePlease (Oct 17, 2017)

Just started watching Longmire. So far so good


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Nov 3, 2017)

Caddyshack


----------



## Tracyarts (Nov 3, 2017)

Astros World Series parade on local TV.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Nov 3, 2017)

Happy Gilmore


----------

